# Somebody had to do it. Driveler#233



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2017)

Morning kneebro's !!!


Power went out last night, all my drunk neighbors ended up on my back porch !!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning kneebro's !!!
> 
> 
> Power went out last night, all my drunk neighbors ended up on my back porch !!



What a shocking story...................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> What a shocking story...................





We were at our neighbors cook house when the power went out.  I told 'em "Bet I got power.."  one dood said "I bet you don't.."  I offered up a $1k bet that I did, he didn't know I had a Generac back up system . .  I let him off the bet fo a dolla .


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 30, 2017)

My cousin won $20 on instant replay one day at the golf course. Said I bet he returns kick for a touchdown.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> My cousin won $20 on instant replay one day at the golf course. Said I bet he returns kick for a touchdown.



I did not know that GOLF had KICK OFF returns  

Does that mean you kick your golf ball towards the hole but the other guy can run up,pick up your ball and head off the green???? 

Just havin some fun how about a pic drivin home from town this morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 30, 2017)

I know nothing about golf. Guys at work play Calcutta l


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2017)

Drunk dood didn't even pay me my dolla . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2017)

I'da whupped his hiney for $1k , ,


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 30, 2017)

kick him quack


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2017)

Then run him back for a TOUCHDOWN


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 30, 2017)

LOL we were in the poker room dranking and watching football. Got to love a small southern town and it's entertainment.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2017)

Got to ride in Dawn's new/used Mercedes, gotta say it's da BOMB !!  My diesel will out run hers . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2017)

Im just in here for a shirt..   Y'all dont go ta messin with me


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 30, 2017)

Can't hide it, flaunt it............she deserves it and more........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Can't hide it, flaunt it............she deserves it and more........





Shadupp . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to ride in Dawn's new/used Mercedes, gotta say it's da BOMB !!  My diesel will out run hers . .





Driving her truck, I got RIGHT on the bumper of her driving my truck, she nailed it and left me !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2017)

Afternoon folks,

Got all three chainsaws runnin', although 2 of 3 only briefly. 

The one I was working on the other day is running and cutting fine now that I sharpened, cleaned, and tuned it up.

I'll take the other 2 to my local small engine shop. He more or less specializes in chainsaws, but sells and repairs it all. Probably need carburetor work, but they started up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Evening folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 30, 2017)

*These got a boat ride.*

Ended up with a good mess.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 30, 2017)

*My view this morning.*

It was a beautiful morning indeed Mrs. H!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2017)

Afternoon Moon, nice mess and an outstanding shot of a beautiful morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2017)

moon, nice mess of fish


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2017)

Howdy gobblein


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2017)

evening Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2017)

Evening Quackbro, got any leftovers, I'm hawngry?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Howdy Chief,GW and Quackbro. Had to hit several different places but overall it was a good day. Nice and cool this morning and had some good breezes most of the trip. No deer were harmed this time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It was a beautiful morning indeed Mrs. H!



Nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2017)

Reckon I'll go help Jag kill off sketti.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2017)

I had sausage with onions in fresh spaghetti sauce on sour dough toast and zipper peas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm  getting too old for this pool time at aunt Mandy's house.  I'm  tired.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2017)

On a lighter note,  I did get to see my boy 3 times this weekend.  I do believe back surgery is working. He's acting his age again. Go. Go. Go.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2017)

Evening folks, looks like I'll be working all week


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2017)

sorry wybro.   You trying to get in quack's tax bracket?


----------



## redeli (Jul 30, 2017)

Start back part time tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks, looks like I'll be working all week



Evenin Wy, get r done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm getting to old for chainsaw/tree work, I think.

Picked the old Poulan bow saw up today to work on it and it felt like a boat anchor.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2017)

Sunday funday,  but we are all tired.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sunday funday,  but we are all tired.



Everybody will sleep like that toddler tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Everybody will sleep like that toddler tonight.



Kelly already got her a spot on the lounge chair. And I'm way older than her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2017)

She did get a belly full at the Cafe356.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2017)

Zaxby's wings and things


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2017)

Wybro, have a good night.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm going to try Chief. Temps are great outside


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2017)

Werk away werk away....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2017)

How's it going Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> How's it going Blood



Great how about you bro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2017)

Got a new guy showing up on the camera


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2017)

Doing well, your hand and back doing better


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got a new guy showing up on the camera



Nice


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2017)

Be here with you till Wednesday night at least


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Doing well, your hand and back doing better



Hand is a slow gow... Doc said 6 months until full recovery. 

Glad to have you here on 3rd


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2017)

It's 1am, why am I still up ??  Gonna go wake up the wifey . . . wakey wakey, here comes snakey . . 



'Preciate the help LilN !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm sure the wife will be happy to see you Quack 



Susie probably will bite ya for going in there


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2017)

Egg sallat....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2017)

I hope this weather sticks around


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Morning Wy,Blood and GW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2017)

morning night walkers--wybro, blood


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2017)

Good morning daywalkers


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2017)

morning boys! man its nice out compared to what we benna havin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2017)

got a new 8 point showing up on the cam at the house. put a pic of him in here and in the trail cam forum.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2017)

blood he will be a goodone next year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2017)

It is so hard to tell how massive they will eventually be when they are in velvet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood he will be a goodone next year.





gobbleinwoods said:


> It is so hard to tell how massive they will eventually be when they are in velvet.



he is good enough this year... if I see him he will die! the deer killin is mostly up to me now as the boy will be off to serve our great nation! my daughter might slip her a kill in but othernat its all up to me! I haven't had to do this in 10 yrs or more!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2017)

I actually am with you.   Cow horns might get a pass with a gun but not a bow.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2017)

Still haven't found a good recipe for horns, so I don't worry about them


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I actually am with you.   Cow horns might get a pass with a gun but not a bow.





Wycliff said:


> Still haven't found a good recipe for horns, so I don't worry about them



I've been down the path of strick trophy hunting and I'm sorry subjected my kids to it! Don't get me wrong they both have killed some really nice deer but when I finally started letting them hunt deer they enjoyed it much more. I would much rather have meat in the freezer than horns on the wall!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2017)

Happy Monday Morning to you Blood, Wycliff, Moon, Gobblin, Chief, and to rest of you Drivelers out there that are having a hard time facing another work-week !!!!

I am running late today because it took me a while to find my "get up and go" so that I could get my "rear in gear."  I am not looking forward to this week either as I've got too many things coming at me from different directions and I don't feel like being bothered with any of them right now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Morning Chief and EE.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and EE.




That was a beautiful photo of the dock and lake early yesterday morning for sure.

Moon, I see that you had some nice channel cats in your cooler yesterday too !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's 1am, why am I still up ??  Gonna go wake up the wifey . . . wakey wakey, here comes snakey . .
> 
> 
> 
> 'Preciate the help LilN !!


Anytime, you & Dawn both know that!  Wish I could've drove over and helped in person!
Not a good start to a Monday when you bring the Tiny Terror to work with you and Mama "loses track of time"
Off to the doc to see about some meds for this chest cracklin & coughin mess I got going on..............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2017)

Where's my manners??? (left in the bed asleep, I guess)

Mornin!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Morning Keebs and Mrs. H.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


I needz a hug........... boat load of meds sent in to wally world, fluid on my ears, drainage, coughing, feel awful!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I needz a hug........... boat load of meds sent in to wally world, fluid on my ears, drainage, coughing, feel awful!




Dang it girl. Summer cold?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it girl. Summer cold?


more like bronchitis..... or something, worse than a cold, that's for sure!


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 31, 2017)

Take of yourself ma keebs!

afternoon my beautiful peeples!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Take of yourself ma keebs!
> 
> afternoon my beautiful peeples!


 thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2017)

Afternoon y'all. 

Dang if ain't stuffed now, 2 thick chicken salad sammiches and chips.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2017)

Had a lonnnng meeting with Jag's employment service and a lady from the state. Got 2 Dr's appt's this week also, one in ATL and one in Smyrna. Mon-Wed-Fri.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon y'all.
> 
> Dang if ain't stuffed now, 2 thick chicken salad sammiches and chips.


I love cheekun salad sammiches!


Jeff C. said:


> _*Had a lonnnng meeting with Jag's employment service*_ and a lady from the state. Got 2 Dr's appt's this week also, one in ATL and one in Smyrna. Mon-Wed-Fri.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I love cheekun salad sammiches!



The best I could figure was to follow up on the necessity of services and support by his employment agency to see that goals are being met and continued support is required. $$$ probably, they continue to get funding for those continued services.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> The best I could figure was to follow up on the necessity of services and support by his employment agency to see that goals are being met and continued support is required. $$$ probably, they continue to get funding for those continued services.


 oh, was worried it may have been something else, as long as he still gets assistance, then let'em talk!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!


well hey there smexy stylin machine on the blue page!

Later folks, off to wally world to fork out money to make me **cough*cough** all betta.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> oh, was worried it may have been something else, as long as he still gets assistance, then let'em talk!
> 
> well hey there smexy stylin machine on the blue page!
> 
> Later folks, off to wally world to fork out money to make me **cough*cough** all betta.......



Get well soon, Keebsy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!   Quick (hopefully) 2 nights then 3 off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!   Quick (hopefully) 2 nights then 3 off.



Shoot Quackbro, that's a cake walk for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot Quackbro, that's a cake walk for you.





Sure hope so, but you never know . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2017)

afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey gobblein


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> oh, was worried it may have been something else, as long as he still gets assistance, then let'em talk!
> 
> well hey there smexy stylin machine on the blue page!
> 
> Later folks, off to wally world to fork out money to make me **cough*cough** all betta.......



The boy's new job insurance hasn't kicked in yet. I had no idea he was paying 270.00 x2 for one prescription.  I woulda paid it in a heartbeat,  but he wouldn't have it.

Jag will be good to go. He gots good parents and lots of friends.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2017)

my son switches health insurance from bamacare to company or college coverage and back as need be to stay covered.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2017)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Is it Friday yet?



I'm sure it is for somebody


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I'm sure it is for somebody



Drunkbro is reading a book called brain power....hope it works


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Merning Blood and Wy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Morning Blood,Wy,and GW. Sure feels good this morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2017)

Mornin Moon! Hope I didn't wake you when I responded to your text last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2017)

It sure does feel good outside again this morning.   Crossing fingers and hoping it lasts but sure it won't.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro is reading a book called brain power....hope it works


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2017)

Good morning, man I like this weather


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2017)

Drunkbro said the temp is a little uncomfortable for him!?!?smdh!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2017)

drunkbro is crazy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2017)

I think we all knew that.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, Moonbro, Quack (who is just about to wake up and go home from his job) and to the rest of you freezing Drivelers out there this morning since the temp is down in the low 30's.......somewhere around the North Pole !!!!!     

Gobblin, I will be glad to partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  It will help to keep my eyes open for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drunkbro is crazy





gobbleinwoods said:


> I think we all knew that.




YEP.....with a capital "C"  too!!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Good morning EE, hope you can get your knee problems resolved soon!!! Blood I was up a little later last night so it wasn't any problem at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful kneebro's !!


Stoopid meeting . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Morning Chief and Quack. I hate meetings!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning my beautiful kneebro's !!
> 
> 
> Stoopid meeting . .



Mornin sticky Quack....had one yesterday. Got 2 Dr appt's for Jag this week too. One in ATL and one in Smyrna. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Quack. I hate meetings!



Mornin Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Quack. I hate meetings!



I got a 8hr MSHA refresher meeting next week, on Dawns' Birthday ,  I can hardly wait..




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin sticky Quack....had one yesterday. Got 2 Dr appt's for Jag this week too. One in ATL and one in Smyrna.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Moon.




Hiya StickyChief !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, Moonbro, Quack (who is just about to wake up and go home from his job) and to the rest of you freezing Drivelers out there this morning since the temp is down in the low 30's.......somewhere around the North Pole !!!!!
> 
> Gobblin, I will be glad to partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  It will help to keep my eyes open for sure.





Heal up quick brother, take it easy when you can.  You icing your knees ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2017)

Think I'm gonna change my name to Iceman . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna change my name to Iceman . .


DocQuack!

 Mernin.......... dang prednisone has got me alll jacked up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> DocQuack!
> 
> Mernin.......... dang prednisone has got me alll jacked up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Gotta get Jag off to work, Holla later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta get Jag off to work, Holla later.





Let the Jag drive !!!! 


Later folkbro's, meds done kicked in !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2017)

Wish I had shleep meds


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Morning Keebs. Don't you drive by a likker sto Blood? You porch sitting this nice morning?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna change my name to Iceman . .



H22 don't took that one. Got rid of the ice machine and everyday he pops ice he says, I AM the iceman.

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2017)

= reservations made for a house at da beach for Labor Day 2017 AND reservations for camping Labor Day 2018.


----------



## champ (Aug 1, 2017)

Rachel and I seared these fatties right over hot as we could get it the other night. Angelo's aint got nuthin on us Georgia Folk. Quack, open fire grilled steaks Friday night!

Hope everyone's off to a great week~


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2017)

Mornin folks 

Not a bad temp right now about 60 (8:00am) but around a 100 is coming for the next few days   75 to 85 is fine but this is going to suck 

Oh well back to our regular scheduled programing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2017)

champ said:


> Rachel and I seared these fatties right over hot as we could get it the other night. Angelo's aint got nuthin on us Georgia Folk. Quack, open fire grilled steaks Friday night!
> 
> Hope everyone's off to a great week~



Lookin good Tate! 
Tell Rachel I said HEY!


----------



## champ (Aug 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lookin good Tate!
> Tell Rachel I said HEY!



I most certainly will! It's overdue time we all get together again!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2017)

Morning everybody. Feeling good outside.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 1, 2017)

Afternoon my beautiful peeples!!

What's fer lunch? ...ham sammich with a big ol slice of mater, chips and new made onyon dip.  H20 to wash it down.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wish I had shleep meds


they sell'em on line & over the counter now a days.......


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs. Don't you drive by a likker sto Blood? You porch sitting this nice morning?


sorry I'm late, been busy signing kids up today!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 don't took that one. Got rid of the ice machine and everyday he pops ice he says, I AM the iceman.
> 
> Mornin!


I ain't ABOUT to give up my ice maker & go back to poppin ice, nope, no way, nuh-uh!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> = reservations made for a house at da beach for Labor Day 2017 AND reservations for camping Labor Day 2018.





champ said:


> Rachel and I seared these fatties right over hot as we could get it the other night. Angelo's aint got nuthin on us Georgia Folk. Quack, open fire grilled steaks Friday night!
> 
> Hope everyone's off to a great week~


DANG that looks fit to eat!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Not a bad temp right now about 60 (8:00am) but around a 100 is coming for the next few days   75 to 85 is fine but this is going to suck
> 
> Oh well back to our regular scheduled programing





mudracing101 said:


> Morning everybody. Feeling good outside.


get back inside, you ain't sposed to be outside!


glue bunny said:


> Afternoon my beautiful peeples!!
> 
> What's fer lunch? ...ham sammich with a big ol slice of mater, chips and new made onyon dip.  H20 to wash it down.


that sounds good, I redid the pasta salat and added some steamed broccoli & cheekun to it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2017)

Fairly new french door fridge installed by "experts" somehow got a pin hole leak in the water line to the ice machine. Mosta been there a good while. Having to replace the wood floor in the living room all the way down the hall.
NEVA AGAIN. I now have an iceman.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Mater sammiches.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm the iceman at my house too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

champ said:


> I most certainly will! It's overdue time we all get together again!



Howdy Champ, good lookin grub above. 

Hugs to all, brother. 

Yes it is!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Good evening folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wish I had shleep meds



Go by CVS and buy some Sleep Aid . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2017)

champ said:


> Rachel and I seared these fatties right over hot as we could get it the other night. Angelo's aint got nuthin on us Georgia Folk. Quack, open fire grilled steaks Friday night!
> 
> Hope everyone's off to a great week~





Yesssssssssssss !!!  I'll brang the sausage, kone on da cob and home fries !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2017)

My bad, afternoon growzzz !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2017)

I just signed up to grow weed on my land as soon as the Gubment gives me the green light!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I just signed up to grow weed on my land as soon as the Gubment gives me the green light!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2017)

afternoon folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Puff puff pass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey gobblein


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey GW,Quack,Blood and Chief.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2017)

Evening, guess I'll be visiting Blood as soon as he gets the green light


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2017)

First toke is on da house


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Howdy Wy. Blood might even get a visit from Uncle Stoner.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2017)

H22 cutting up black olives for taco Tuesday. Hit a seed. Said he's gonna plant a seed. Jag has taught him, you can plant anything.  Go Jag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hey GW,Quack,Blood and Chief.



Howdy Moon.



Wycliff said:


> Evening, guess I'll be visiting Blood as soon as he gets the green light



One call, that's all. 



blood on the ground said:


> First toke is on da house



:


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Blood, I'm not too keen on roof sitting, couldn't we just porch sit?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> oh, was worried it may have been something else, as long as he still gets assistance, then let'em talk!
> 
> well hey there smexy stylin machine on the blue page!
> 
> Later folks, off to wally world to fork out money to make me **cough*cough** all betta.......





Jeff C. said:


> Blood, I'm not too keen on roof sitting, couldn't we just porch sit?



Nope.  Blood gave us his porch chairs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope.  Blood gave us his porch chairs.



Dang his time!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey smells like somethins burning in here 

cough, cough


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2017)

Got to go , watchin the King Kong remake


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2017)

makin da doughnuts


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2017)

Roadkill kitty cat and flied rice


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Roadkill kitty cat and flied rice



sounds good! Tuner sammich from subway!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2017)

Drunkbro called out ... Said he is spewing like a hot Dr Pepper!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro called out ... Said he is spewing like a hot Dr Pepper!



Must have been all the reading


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Must have been all the reading



Hope he keeps on reading if thats the case! Drunkbro= Nancy Drew


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Morning Wy and Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2017)

mornin moon pie ... youns is runnin early!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2017)

5 am an allzweyll


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2017)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Wycliff, Moonbro, and to the rest of the Drivelers out there still asleep this morning.  Heck, it was just last Thursday and now is it already Wednesday again.  Lawd, these days are flying by about as fast as Drunkbro is running back and forth to the bathroom !!!!  

I didn't get to sleep until after midnight for some crazy reason and I need a few cups of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee this morning to get me fully awake today for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2017)

Mornin, I snuck a cup fore it finished brewin'.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2017)

EE, I woke up at midnight and did not close my eyes again until about 3.   I have to stop that behavior.

morning all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Morning EE,Chief and GW. I am loving these cool mornings! Need to be on the lake! So many catfish so little time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE,Chief and GW. I am loving these cool mornings! Need to be on the lake! So many catfish so little time!



Mornin Moon, gobblein, EE, and the night walkers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2017)

morning, sausage bisquit  and mustard


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2017)

How the heck do you spell bisquit.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2017)

Biscuit


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2017)

Aha! Got it. I phone to the rescue.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Morning Mud and I see Glue Bunny peeking in.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 2, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Asking for prayers this morning.  I go to my podiatrist to see if this cast can come off and stay off or if I will be facing another surgery. Thanks everybody


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2017)

You got em Glue Bunny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Asking for prayers this morning.  I go to my podiatrist to see if this cast can come off and stay off or if I will be facing another surgery. Thanks everybody



Hope you get the green light for removal, glue bunny.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Aha! Got it. I phone to the rescue.


you tryin too hard........


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud and I see Glue Bunny peeking in.


 Mernin!


glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Asking for prayers this morning.  I go to my podiatrist to see if this cast can come off and stay off or if I will be facing another surgery. Thanks everybody


<--- sending out good vibes for ya!!


Jeff C. said:


> Hope you get the green light for removal, glue bunny.


Hey you!

MORNIN!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm ova the hump already


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro called out ... Said he is spewing like a hot Dr Pepper!





Wycliff said:


> Must have been all the reading




  That plumb tickled me !! 







mudracing101 said:


> How the heck do you spell bisquit.





mudracing101 said:


> Biscuit



Attaboy, knew you could do it !!! 





glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Asking for prayers this morning.  I go to my podiatrist to see if this cast can come off and stay off or if I will be facing another surgery. Thanks everybody




You got 'em gal friend !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Good morning Keebs and Quackbro. You feeling better Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ova the hump already





Hooked On Quack said:


> That plumb tickled me !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You read back AND multi-quoted!!!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs and Quackbro. You feeling better Keebs?


I do believe so, I slept all night & didn't wake up coughing any, ears still "cottoney" this mornin, but think I'm getting there! Thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you tryin too hard........
> 
> Mernin!
> 
> ...



Mornin schweetie, feelin betta?

Biskit  Mud.....

I got a good chuckle out of that too, Quackgro.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweetie, feelin betta?
> 
> Biskit  Mud.....
> 
> I got a good chuckle out of that too, Quackgro.


I'm gettin there, not sure WHERE, but mo betta than the other day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I'm gettin there, not sure WHERE, but mo betta than the other day!



There is betta than there.  


Quackgro, I'll Holla later Jag was draggin this Mornin, now we runnin a lil late for hour ride to Dr appt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You read back AND multi-quoted!!!!
> 
> I do believe so, I slept all night & didn't wake up coughing any, ears still "cottoney" this mornin, but think I'm getting there! Thanks!





Tryin to do betta !!! Hope you are too !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2017)

Made it, just in the nick of time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2017)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Pork tenderloin, green beans and squash-n-onions.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tryin to do betta !!! Hope you are too !!


 gettin there.......... I keep holding my nose & blowing my ears out, but it ain't worked for long yet...... 


Jeff C. said:


> Made it, just in the nick of time.





Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?


ham sammich with peppa jack cheese, bbq chips and a Mt. Dew, just had to have a change from the H2O.........


Moonpie1 said:


> Pork tenderloin, green beans and squash-n-onions.


 I knew I shoulda waiting on you to fax me a plate!


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 2, 2017)

Well guys I'm still in a cast... Baby blue for the next 2 weeks.  Doc doesn't think I will need further surgery!  But because I have been using left leg with so much weight bearing for 7+months that ankle is weakening so he booted it. I can take the boot off to sleep and shower.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Well guys I'm still in a cast... Baby blue for the next 2 weeks.  Doc doesn't think I will need further surgery!  But because I have been using left leg with so much weight bearing for 7+months that ankle is weakening so he booted it. I can take the boot off to sleep and shower.


better to have a cast a bit longer than go under the knife!!  Take care!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey Keebs, If you get a pm from Boss, don't believe it...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs, If you get a pm from Boss, don't believe it...


 what you done got into this time???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2017)

nothing


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> nothing


uh-oh, you must've REALLY stepped in it this time to use that voice!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> what you done got into this time???





mudracing101 said:


> nothing





Keebs said:


> uh-oh, you must've REALLY stepped in it this time to use that voice!!



I know, but I aint tellin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2017)

Shhhh Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm still hungry.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know, but I aint tellin.


 what in da world????


mudracing101 said:


> Shhhh Mrs. Hawtnet.





Jeff C. said:


> I'm still hungry.


I gots some cookies one of the boys left here............. want me to fax'em to ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> what in da world????
> 
> 
> 
> I gots some cookies one of the boys left here............. want me to fax'em to ya?



Heck yeah!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah!


 He JUST left with them............ I might can find some saltines..........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Asking for prayers this morning.  I go to my podiatrist to see if this cast can come off and stay off or if I will be facing another surgery. Thanks everybody




Ms. Glue Bunny, I was just doing a late afternoon drive-by and saw your earlier above post.

I am sure Hoping and PRAYING that you will be able to get this cast OFF and STAY OFF and that everything will be back to normal soon without any more Surgery involved. 

I went back to my Doctor this morning and will also have to go back again next Monday afternoon to decide just what will be the final outcome of treatment/surgery etc.  I have stayed off of my leg and foot for the most part since back on July 8th when I had my accident in the woods.  I have kept my right leg elevated on a king-sized pillow in my recliner for an additional 2 weeks now and I am going CRAZY having to use these dang crutches to hobble around.   I will be very glad when you and I both are back to normal again.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh, I forgot my manners...........Good late afternoon to all of you hard working Drivelers out there today too.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ms. Glue Bunny, I was just doing a late afternoon drive-by and saw your earlier above post.
> 
> I am sure Hoping and PRAYING that you will be able to get this cast OFF and STAY OFF and that everything will be back to normal soon without any more Surgery involved.
> 
> I went back to my Doctor this morning and will also have to go back again next Monday afternoon to decide just what will be the final outcome of treatment/surgery etc.  I have stayed off of my leg and foot for the most part since back on July 8th when I had my accident in the woods.  I have kept my right leg elevated on a king-sized pillow in my recliner for an additional 2 weeks now and I am going CRAZY having to use these dang crutches to hobble around.   I will be very glad when you and I both are back to normal again.


 any idea's of your options at this point?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> He JUST left with them............ I might can find some saltines..........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>


 sowwy.........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> any idea's of your options at this point?



OF COURSE !!!!   Yep, find me a super HAWT wealthy lady and convince her to fly off into the sunset with me and never, ever, worry about my screwed up knee again !!!!      


I Am Just Dreaming this afternoon to keep from choking certain people at this point.  Earlier today, I was advised that the earliest surgery that could be done was on into September.  Then two minutes later, I was advised to wait a few extra minutes to clarify something.  Then I was advised by someone else there that the two doctors involved are STILL trying to establish just what should be done at this point and I should come back next Monday afternoon with a meeting with the top orthopedic doctor along with the surgeon involved to ultimately determine the next treatment to be done.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OF COURSE !!!!   Yep, find me a super HAWT wealthy lady and convince her to fly off into the sunset with me and never, ever, worry about my screwed up knee again !!!!
> 
> 
> I Am Just Dreaming this afternoon to keep from choking certain people at this point.  Earlier today, I was advised that the earliest surgery that could be done was on into September.  Then two minutes later, I was advised to wait a few extra minutes to clarify something.  Then I was advised by someone else there that the two doctors involved are STILL trying to establish just what should be done at this point and _*I should come back next Monday afternoon with a meeting with the top orthopedic doctor along with the surgeon involved to ultimately determine the next treatment to be done. *_


 bless your heart!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OF COURSE !!!!   Yep, find me a super HAWT wealthy lady and convince her to fly off into the sunset with me and never, ever, worry about my screwed up knee again !!!!
> 
> 
> I Am Just Dreaming this afternoon to keep from choking certain people at this point.  Earlier today, I was advised that the earliest surgery that could be done was on into September.  Then two minutes later, I was advised to wait a few extra minutes to clarify something.  Then I was advised by someone else there that the two doctors involved are STILL trying to establish just what should be done at this point and I should come back next Monday afternoon with a meeting with the top orthopedic doctor along with the surgeon involved to ultimately determine the next treatment to be done.





Keebs said:


> bless your heart!




Keebs, I am thinking seriously on trying to "change my luck" really SOON !!!!!  It might even require some alcohol to be involved along with this Hawt lady in this endeavor.   


OK FOLKS, THE WHISTLE JUST BLEW AND IT IS TIME TO STOP WORK AND GO HOME AND GET SOME REST !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I am thinking seriously on trying to "change my luck" really SOON !!!!!  It might even require some alcohol to be involved along with this Hawt lady in this endeavor.
> 
> 
> OK FOLKS, THE WHISTLE JUST BLEW AND IT IS TIME TO STOP WORK AND GO HOME AND GET SOME REST !!!!!



Later Mike!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2017)

Afternoon, last night start days Friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2017)

go get it done wy

evening all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> gettin there.......... I keep holding my nose & blowing my ears out, but it ain't worked for long yet......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like you need a dose of Doc Quacks' root oil . . 




glue bunny said:


> Well guys I'm still in a cast... Baby blue for the next 2 weeks.  Doc doesn't think I will need further surgery!  But because I have been using left leg with so much weight bearing for 7+months that ankle is weakening so he booted it. I can take the boot off to sleep and shower.




Bet you gotz da stanky foot  . . 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ms. Glue Bunny, I was just doing a late afternoon drive-by and saw your earlier above post.
> 
> I am sure Hoping and PRAYING that you will be able to get this cast OFF and STAY OFF and that everything will be back to normal soon without any more Surgery involved.
> 
> I went back to my Doctor this morning and will also have to go back again next Monday afternoon to decide just what will be the final outcome of treatment/surgery etc.  I have stayed off of my leg and foot for the most part since back on July 8th when I had my accident in the woods.  I have kept my right leg elevated on a king-sized pillow in my recliner for an additional 2 weeks now and I am going CRAZY having to use these dang crutches to hobble around.   I will be very glad when you and I both are back to normal again.




Prayers for all ya'll !!  Sockbro keeps this up he ain't gonna need 'em anymo . . 





Goodnight kneegro's !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2017)

Later Quackbro, seems like you're working a regular shift now


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2017)

Stupid innerweb is aint functioning properly ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2017)

Cornbeef an cabbage, pinto beens, corn bread... I'm sleepy


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2017)

Sheekan wangs


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Skrimp,chicken and steak fajitas. Morning Blood and Wy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Wycliff, Blood, Moonbro and to the rest of you weary, sleepy, over-worked Drivelers.

I need about 6 more of sleep it seems but that is not happening unfortunately.  

Hopefully, Gobblin will be driving his big coffee truck around the building the soon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Good morning EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2017)

EE the truck is coming round

morning moon


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2017)

Gonna have to stay up all day and run errands, got to flip my sleep schedule


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2017)

morning/evening, wybro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Morning GW. I see  Chief coming through the door.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2017)

I be tired tadeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I be tired tadeff!



Get you some sleep/rest blood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Morning Mud.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2017)

Wybro, it sounds if you don't whether you are coming or going by having to switch work schedules in the middle of the week as such.  I hope that you can get back on a "normal" sleep/work schedule and be able to get some much needed rest in the meantime too.  

Heck, I worked an 8-hour night-shift (11 PM-7AM) for two years back in 1971-1972 and I never got used to it.  Sunday nights were the worst especially after being up most of the weekend and up frolicking on Lake Murray all day Sunday and then having to go in at 11 PM.  

I don't know how you guys (Blood, Quack, and yourself) can work those 12 hour night shifts as such especially if they change around from time to time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2017)

Good Morning Chief, Mud and Keebs as she is walking in the door.

Moon, I see that those half-sticks of dynamite must still be working as you had another cooler half full of some good looking squealers recently.  I saw some tasty looking channel cats in there as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Get you some sleep/rest blood.



Out of sleep meds an doc wont give me more until the 9th... Im not good at sleeping when its daylight out!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2017)

Mernin......... taking Tiny Terror to Open House for Pre-K today, and I'll be saying a prayer for his teacher!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin......... taking Tiny Terror to Open House for Pre-K today, and I'll be saying a prayer for his teacher!




I don't care who you are.....but this is plain funny for sure !!!!!

ps:  He will probably be the teacher's pet within the first 30 days !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I don't care who you are.....but this is plain funny for sure !!!!!
> 
> ps:  He will probably be the teacher's pet within the first 30 days !!!!


 Or less, he sure knows how to push buttons AND wrap you around his little finger!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin......... taking Tiny Terror to Open House for Pre-K today, and I'll be saying a prayer for his teacher!



   FUN! I would love it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW. I see  Chief coming through the door.





mudracing101 said:


> Morning.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Chief, Mud and Keebs as she is walking in the door.
> 
> Moon, I see that those half-sticks of dynamite must still be working as you had another cooler half full of some good looking squealers recently.  I saw some tasty looking channel cats in there as well.





blood on the ground said:


> Out of sleep meds an doc wont give me more until the 9th... Im not good at sleeping when its daylight out!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



I was going to multi quote, but by the time I got all da buttons pushed, I forgot what I was going to say. So, HEY Y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I was going to multi quote, but by the time I got all da buttons pushed, I forgot what I was going to say. So, HEY Y'all!




I do that all the time. Just don't tell.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> FUN! I would love it.


 I can't wait, I know a good many of the teachers/staff, so can't wait to see folks I used to work with! (Ok and show my boy off!)


Jeff C. said:


> I was going to multi quote, but by the time I got all da buttons pushed, I forgot what I was going to say. So, HEY Y'all!


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do that all the time. Just don't tell.


 your secret is safe with us!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I can't wait, I know a good many of the teachers/staff, so can't wait to see folks I used to work with! (Ok and show my boy off!)
> 
> 
> 
> your secret is safe with us!!



Speakin of Tiny Terror and grand youngins, MizT, Jag, and I are going to Illinois in Sept. to see MizT's family, grandparents, etc., for 5 days or so.

MizT asked CAITLIN if Lil Everett could go with us. The jury is still out on that decision by Mom at this point. She has never not had him for longer than a weekend, maybe 2 nights.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of Tiny Terror and grand youngins, MizT, Jag, and I are going to Illinois in Sept. to see MizT's family, grandparents, etc., for 5 days or so.
> 
> MizT asked CAITLIN if Lil Everett could go with us. The jury is still out on that decision by Mom at this point. She has never not had him for longer than a weekend, maybe 2 nights.


It took LilD a LONG time before I even got him for one night, but once I did, he has gone on weekend trips with me many times and when she went to Kentucky, I kept him the whole week she was gone!
It does get easier the older they are in some ways, but when they little, you just feed & change!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

PB&J+what few chips I have left+H2O=lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PB&J+what few chips I have left+H2O=lunch.


Subway, chili cheese corn chips & Mt. Dew......... ain't nuttin tasting good.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Subway, chili cheese corn chips & Mt. Dew......... ain't nuttin tasting good.......



I love chili cheese fritos. BBQ is my favorite, but hard to find anymore for some reason.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Later Quackbro, seems like you're working a regular shift now




For now, I've got 132hrs straight coming up . . 




mudracing101 said:


> Morning.





Afternoon biskitbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!  Gotta head to the doc shortly.


I can only find 2 out of the 3 id's you gotta have to renew your license.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!  Gotta head to the doc shortly.
> 
> 
> I can only find 2 out of the 3 id's you gotta have to renew your license.



What all do ya need? I gotta go in Sept. I think all I need is birth certificate, power bill, and something else. Can't remember.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!  Gotta head to the doc shortly.
> 
> 
> I can only find 2 out of the 3 id's you gotta have to renew your license.



Shucks, that has never been a problem before when you walked in with your Mickey Mouse and also your Goofy I.D.  Word on the street is that you own that place anyway and them fellows do what you tell them to do !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What all do ya need? I gotta go in Sept. I think all I need is birth certificate, power bill, and something else. Can't remember.





You gotta have 3 out of the following 9.

Birth Certificate (can't find)
Valid Passport    (expired)
Certificate of Naturalazition


SS Card
W-2 form
Paystub


Utility Bill
bank statement
lease/mortgage statement


You hafta have one out of each group...




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Shucks, that has never been a problem before when you walked in with your Mickey Mouse and also your Goofy I.D.  Word on the street is that you own that place anyway and them fellows do what you tell them to do !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love chili cheese fritos. BBQ is my favorite, but hard to find anymore for some reason.


I can find BBQ, but I use the chili cheese in a corn casserole and they can be hard to find at times..


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!  Gotta head to the doc shortly.
> 
> 
> I can only find 2 out of the 3 id's you gotta have to renew your license.


when did the docs start renewing your license????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What all do ya need? I gotta go in Sept. I think all I need is birth certificate, power bill, and something else. Can't remember.


I did all that the last time, I sure hope I ain't gotta take all that stuff again next year!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gotta have 3 out of the following 9.
> 
> Birth Certificate (can't find)
> Valid Passport    (expired)
> ...


Got it. I can always find H22 and Cody birth certificate, but mine always disappears. I didn't know you could get them in any county now. Was getting my notary and CWP in April and told the girl I had to get my BC in Clarke county. She said she could give me one for a fee. I said, I'll take it! 


Keebs said:


> I can find BBQ, but I use the chili cheese in a corn casserole and they can be hard to find at times..
> 
> when did the docs start renewing your license????
> 
> I did all that the last time, I sure hope I ain't gotta take all that stuff again next year!


I think they sell the BBQ in da Souff and the CC in da Norf.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Wonder what they do for folks that aint got no house payment, lectricity or $$.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wonder what they do for folks that aint got no house payment, lectricity or $$.



ubwalkin . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got it. I can always find H22 and Cody birth certificate, but mine always disappears. I didn't know you could get them in any county now. Was getting my notary and CWP in April and told the girl I had to get my BC in Clarke county. She said she could give me one for a fee. I said, I'll take it!
> 
> I think they sell the BBQ in da Souff and the CC in da Norf.


$25 a pop!
Yeah, that'd make sense wouldn't it???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wonder what they do for folks that aint got no house payment, lectricity or $$.


they get to slide.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2017)

Renew that license for 10 years, be a while before you have to worry bout all that stuff again. Birth certificate can be obtained @ county records office locally.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2017)

County Public Health dept.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Renew that license for 10 years, be a while before you have to worry bout all that stuff again. Birth certificate can be obtained @ county records office locally.



Yep. And yep. Last time I had to get a copy of my BC I didn't know that.  Now I do!.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Got peeps coming to swim. Told em they couldn't stay late. It's a school night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2017)

Yep, those birth certificates and also death certificates cost $25 for the first notarized copy including the affixed seal and then $5 each after that.  Most places will NOT accept a copy that does NOT have the actual embossed  notarized seal on the copy either.  Unfortunately over the years, I have had to spend a bunch of money on those expenses.  The good thing is that now it doesn't matter which qualified office that you get these type documents from.

I just sent my Daughter two notarized copies of her birth certificate via UPS Next Day delivery on Tuesday.  She received them yesterday morning thankfully as she needed a copy later yesterday afternoon.  It only costs me $ 9.08 total but it was well worth it.

No, I DO NOT trust the idgets at the Post Office.  They delivered a check to my address from a Company in Colorado on Monday.  I looked at it and never heard of this Company or the Contractor that it was addressed to.

Well Dang, it was supposed to be delivered to AUGUSTA, KANSAS instead.  Yep, it had the correct address on it including the zip code too.  The weird thing about it was the fact that this envelope had NEVER been post-marked in any way even though it had a stamp right on it.

I called the Company that sent it and advised them about and I was nice enough to actually put the unopened window envelope back into a larger envelope and pay the postage to send it back to them.  I am sure that the ultimate recipient of this check probably would be glad to finally get it too even it was a few days late.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2017)

Sockbro is full information and what not ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 3, 2017)

Afternoon folks

Knockin on a hundred again today just way to hot, think it's been something like 35+ days of no rain getting really dry


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Howdy Chief,Quack, Mrs. H,EE and Mike. We got a good rain earlier at 31220, seems to have slacked up some now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro is full information and what not ...



Too many words.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2017)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2017)

Evenin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2017)

evening.  long day


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening.  long day



At least you spent it in Georgia. When I get down there the days fly by.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2017)

Gonna be October before I get back down there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2017)

Drunkbro just ask me if I knew Jimmy Carter was from Georgia....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

^^^


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^



Zackly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

Got few fresh chigger bites that didn't want to let me sleep any longer.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Morning Chief and Blood. Bummer Chief! It's FRIDAY!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2017)

morning Chief, wy and blood

since I started the vinegar at night I've not had a chigger bite this year.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Good morning GW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2017)

top of the morn to you too moonbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Chief, Blood, Moonpie, and Gobblin.  

I've been awake for over an hour now.  Just couldn't sleep for whatever reason.     Watched that crazy show last night about 3 people being in the complete darkness at over 200 feet underground for 6 days etc.   Yea, it was similar to the show.....Nekkid and "NOT" Afraid !!!!!    What a waste of time for sure.   

Coffee does sound like a good plan this morning.  Maybe a couple of cups will help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

Mornin Moon, gobblein, EE.

Yep Moon, think I know where I got them from now. I had sprayed some herbicide down the edge of a tree/fence line on the road frontage. I took a brief walk down the edge of it the other day just looking to see if I got decent coverage, about 5 minutes.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Good morning EE. Got a good rain during the night at 31220. Calling for more today.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 4, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

It's Friday!!   Make the most of it... But do it safely!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2017)

Mernin folks... Another week in the books for me!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny and Bloodbro.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2017)

Mernin!

1st off............ MRS.H22!!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU!!  Folks, if you ever need a cheering section or someone to brighten your day, this lady is the one to go to!!!
LilD overslept yesteday (she had to work last night) so she did not make it to Tiny Terror's Open House........... I am so glad I had already made plans to take off & go or the little fella would have missed it all..  Needless to say LilD WAS upset but how can ya be mad at a single parent, working full time (nights at that), there is gonna be slip ups!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Glue Bunny and Bloodbro.



Mornin Moonbro... are you going to harass the catfish this weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> 1st off............ MRS.H22!!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU!!  Folks, if you ever need a cheering section or someone to brighten your day, this lady is the one to go to!!!
> LilD overslept yesteday (she had to work last night) so she did not make it to Tiny Terror's Open House........... I am so glad I had already made plans to take off & go or the little fella would have missed it all..  Needless to say LilD WAS upset but how can ya be mad at a single parent, working full time (nights at that), there is gonna be slip ups!



Tell LilD it ain't the end of the World!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

The last appt today for Jag. 3 this week, although one was here.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro just ask me if I knew Jimmy Carter was from Georgia....



See that reading is paying off


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell LilD it ain't the end of the World!


 Will do, she got him to school this morning and had to get him distracted for her to leave, I kept waiting on her to break down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> See that reading is paying off


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> See that reading is paying off



Dangitman!!! You're right!!! And all night I was smdh!!! And thinking what a da!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Will do, she got him to school this morning and had to get him distracted for her to leave, I kept waiting on her to break down!



I barely remember Our 1st open house with Jag and CAITLIN.

On a side note, I wonder why my phone ALWAYS capitalizes CAITLIN?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

Holla later, gotta go get Jag ready.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I barely remember Our 1st open house with Jag and CAITLIN.
> 
> On a side note, I wonder why my phone ALWAYS capitalizes CAITLIN?


 Is it a "Hollywood" phone?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> 1st off............ MRS.H22!!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU!!  Folks, if you ever need a cheering section or someone to brighten your day, this lady is the one to go to!!!
> LilD overslept yesteday (she had to work last night) so she did not make it to Tiny Terror's Open House........... I am so glad I had already made plans to take off & go or the little fella would have missed it all..  Needless to say LilD WAS upset but how can ya be mad at a single parent, working full time (nights at that), there is gonna be slip ups!


Awwwwwwe. I lubs you ta pieces. 


Jeff C. said:


> I barely remember Our 1st open house with Jag and CAITLIN.
> 
> On a side note, I wonder why my phone ALWAYS capitalizes CAITLIN?



I remember every bit of it. Best days of my life.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2017)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2017)

Morning kneebro's !!!   Partied with the neighbors last night !  Tate/Champ's gonna do the open fire ribeyes tonight !!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2017)

Great-grandmother (my mother) "Dink" and Tiny Terror, yeah, I think he's excited!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2017)

That boy's gonna be a heartbreaker Keebs !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That boy's gonna be a heartbreaker Keebs !!!


 He already is................ he's a mess for sure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2017)

Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ???


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2017)

Sausage and chicken gumbo


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Sausage and chicken gumbo


 Fax me a bowl, please!!

I fried sheekun last night & brought the two runnin gears with me to go with the mashed taters, gavey & mixed veggies!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Fax me a bowl, please!!
> 
> I fried sheekun last night & brought the two runnin gears with me to go with the mashed taters, gavey & mixed veggies!



Check your fax machine, should be coming through


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2017)

Grilled mesquite sheekun and mash-r-taters. No veggies were left ova.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

Think I'm gonna stop and get fast food fo me and Jag. We do dat when we come to these ATL Dr's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2017)

Sitting in the doctor office with 10 other knee grows.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Check your fax machine, should be coming through


you forgot the special wrap, but it's still goot!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grilled mesquite sheekun and mash-r-taters. No veggies were left ova.


see? we even eat similar!


Jeff C. said:


> Think I'm gonna stop and get fast food fo me and Jag. We do dat when we come to these ATL Dr's


can ya get something up there that ya can't around your place?  I refuse to eat fast food that I can get here, where's the excitement?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in the doctor office with 10 other knee grows.


 I bet you is the cutest one though!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'm gonna stop and get fast food fo me and Jag. We do dat when we come to these ATL Dr's


We used to always do something special when Cody had appts. at Scottish Rite. 2 times we went to six flags. 1st time he had no idea where he was. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in the doctor office with 10 other knee grows.


Get up and start twerkin. I double dawg dare ya.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We used to always do something special when Cody had appts. at Scottish Rite. 2 times we went to six flags. 1st time he had no idea where he was.
> 
> Get up and start twerkin. I double dawg dare ya.


I'll up that to a triple, but pics/vids must be published!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> can ya get something up there that ya can't around your place?  I refuse to eat fast food that I can get here, where's the excitement?



H22 been takin me on brunch dates ery Saturday since the boy moved out. It's been fun looking for new places to go.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 been takin me on brunch dates ery Saturday since the boy moved out. It's been fun looking for new places to go.


aawwww, I luvs him even more now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2017)

I gotz nuttin to twerk with. ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you forgot the special wrap, but it's still goot!
> 
> see? we even eat similar!
> 
> ...



Yeah you can, but when I get out of one them appt's all I want to do is get the heck out as fast as I can and back to our lil slice of tranquility. The traffic was already getting bad @ 12:30. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> We used to always do something special when Cody had appts. at Scottish Rite. 2 times we went to six flags. 1st time he had no idea where he was.
> 
> Get up and start twerkin. I double dawg dare ya.


 
25 yrs of going up there, the special has worn off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz nuttin to twerk with. ..


This is true. 


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah you can, but when I get out of one them appt's all I want to do is get the heck out as fast as I can and back to our lil slice of tranquility. The traffic was already getting bad @ 12:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 25 yrs of going up there, the special has worn off.


True that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2017)

H22 GON stop at the Little Italy join in town and get me a Stromboli and him a steak n cheese sub for suppa!
Then I'll fix me a bowl of Heath crunch ice cream. Haven't opened it yet, but Mint choc. chip juss don't go wiff Italian.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 GON stop at the Little Italy join in town and get me a Stromboli and him a steak n cheese sub for suppa!
> Then I'll fix me a bowl of Heath crunch ice cream. Haven't opened it yet, but Mint choc. chip juss don't go wiff Italian.



Jag wanted some ice cream, so we stopped @ Dairy Queen. Haven't eaten and got anything from there in years. Burger-nuttin great, but the ice cream and Shake.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag wanted some ice cream, so we stopped @ Dairy Queen. Haven't eaten and got anything from there in years. Burger-nuttin great, but the ice cream and Shake.



I like me a DQ ery now and then. Betta than Micky D's or Burger Kang to me. Plus I'll neva turn down a chocolate malt milkshake wiff extra malt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2017)

No lie, a deputy sheriff brought in a prisoner, hands and feet shackled, AFTER I've been waiting for 45 minutes and he went straight in ???   Doctor wouldn't/couldn't tell me what he was in prison for, but I guessed he was a child molester, and I was right.  Grrrrrrrrrr, I shoulda beat the breaks off that piece 'o crap..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No lie, a deputy sheriff brought in a prisoner, hands and feet shackled, AFTER I've been waiting for 45 minutes and he went straight in ???   Doctor wouldn't/couldn't tell me what he was in prison for, but I guessed he was a child molester, and I was right.  Grrrrrrrrrr, I shoulda beat the breaks off that piece 'o crap..


And you paid for his Dr. Visit.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 4, 2017)

Suppa tonight is leftova pork chops n rice, yeast rolls and broccoli.
 Not sure about dessert.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Evening folks. I think we are having blackened skrimp salad.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 4, 2017)

Beat em up Quack................


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey Ya'll.................


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2017)

Afternoon Moon and Dave


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey LD and Wy.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 4, 2017)

Wy makes me want a likker drank eva time I look at his avatar..................


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 4, 2017)

And a clean pressed white dress shirt..............


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 4, 2017)

Maybe a hot lather shave........................naw............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2017)

best quackbro didn't twerk for the prisoner.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

Evening folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you paid for his Dr. Visit.





lagrangedave said:


> Beat em up Quack................





Ya'll really in truly don't know how close I came to losing it.  Thank the good Lawd Dawn was there...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll really in truly don't know how close I came to losing it.  Thank the good Lawd Dawn was there...



I hear ya!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll really in truly don't know how close I came to losing it.  Thank the good Lawd Dawn was there...



I've had the same type of event happen to me except it was at the eye doctor.    Guessing the docs don't want them hanging out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin (who didn't get any sleep during the night) and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Here I am sitting here with nothing to do again on a weekend for a month in a row now.  

Maybe, I need to go to the Awful House Restaurant and eat one of those big "All Star Breakfast" platters including a big Waffle, Waffle, Waffle !!!!!  I might even drink 2,3,4 or more cups of coffee with it too !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Morning EE. I'm about to put 2 Boston Butts on the egg. Mz. R picked up a 1/4 bushel of Hardy Farms peanuts so I will be boiling them shortly also. Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2017)

Good Morning Moon.

Sounds like you are going to have some good eating this weekend.  

I love me some boiled peanuts too.  I have several Peanut processing customers scattered around here in the southeast.  A few years ago, I was at a peanut processing customer in Oklahoma and they had approximately 10-15 Million pounds of just the "meat" of the peanut (shelled and the outer red portion is gone and only the white "meat" part of it remaining) stored in a Cold Storage facility.  Wow, that was a lot of peanuts.

Unfortunately, that huge plant was bought out by a large conglomerate and ultimately dismantled.  It was located in a very small rural town in the rolling hills with beautiful fancy horse farms and most people in that area worked at this plant.   Sadly, everyone lost their jobs.  They even shipped parts of this plant to South Africa for furnishing a plant there.  I had supplied filters for this plant location for the previous 16 years at that time.

I eat a lot of peanuts too and I try my best to get others to eat more peanuts with the hope that I might continue to supply the filtration requirements for their plants.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2017)

morning EE and moon

maybe the rest of the driveler nation will be up before we drink all the coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Morning GW, you may have to make another pot. It sure is good this morning!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Everyone is catching up on their rest this morning for sure. What's on the agenda for the day? We got monsoon type rain yesterday and last night at 31220. Flash flood warnings for our area.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2017)

We got no rain in 30055.   Today brings yard and garden work.  Yes that includes mowing.

What is on your agenda?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

The continued project on the shop GW. Have to work on it when I have time and help. Been boxing and sorting a lot of stuff. I am a confirmed pack rat! Actually threw a lot of things away!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2017)

Mornin y'all
Aint got nothin on my tado list....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. Sounds like you need a project! Just kidding man. Enjoy a quiet day and relax.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Sounds like you need a project! Just kidding man. Enjoy a quiet day and relax.



I really do need a project.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

*Butts on the BGE.*

Got these on at 7:00 this morning. Gonna be smelling good around here today.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2017)

Morning, looking good Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Morning WY. You on days now? I see PPJ and Glue Bunny checking in.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning WY. You on days now? I see PPJ and Glue Bunny checking in.



Yes sir, today and tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2017)

Mornin Moon, gobblein.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 5, 2017)

Morning.......................


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 5, 2017)

Had me a shot of Tennessee whisky last night...............it was good...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2017)

Guess my project for today is finish mowing the lawn. Looking at the ol home place yesterday I've got some areas I don't even need to mow. 

Really haven't had very much rain to speak of here, just some showers. It was more evident than I thought when I rode by the local reservoir yesterday looking at the pool level there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Morning LD and Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2017)

It is getting warm outside.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 5, 2017)

75 degrees in the 22202. Nice breeze too


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2017)

Com'on seben o'clock


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2017)

Com'on Fall weather....

BLT for lunch.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Just got back from picking figs, not many left. Butts are coming along nicely on the egg, and boiling a 1/4 bushel of peanuts. May make a pork tenderloin sammich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Just got back from picking figs, not many left. Butts are coming along nicely on the egg, and boiling a 1/4 bushel of peanuts. May make a pork tenderloin sammich.



Sounds dang good Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

*Strawberry fig preserves.*

Weren't many left. Still got enough for Mz. R to make a small batch.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Posted some more pics in the cafe. Evening GW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2017)

just showered.   got hot but lots of yard work done.   not all but lots.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2017)

Afternoon bros!!!   Had ribeyes, sausage, ribs etc with the neighbors yesterday, they're in the pool now.  I gotz to go to werk...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2017)

Sup... Just me and my bride ...... And her mom at the house tanight


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 5, 2017)

I think I'm just going to move in with Moonpie when I retire.........................WINWIN.........................


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Been busy today for sure! Bout time for a BLD!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2017)

Afternoon gentlemen.

Got all of mine cut and a little up @ ol home place gobblein. Gonna go up there and knock out the road frontage when shadows are longer and it cools down more.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 5, 2017)

Evening everybody!
Made some green tomato salsa today...with hubbys help of course.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 5, 2017)

How is the Jaguar? Tell him I said DuhHuh..................


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 5, 2017)

Sup Mil? How's my girl?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Been busy today for sure! Bout time for a BLD!



Yes it is Moon, but I'm gonna have to hold off for a while. We've got a chance for some rain tomorrow, but more likely Monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> How is the Jaguar? Tell him I said DuhHuh..................



Will do Dave. 

How you doin bud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Evening everybody!
> Made some green tomato salsa today...with hubbys help of course.



Hey glue bunny, is it good n hot? Been a while since I've had the green version, bet it's good.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey glue bunny, is it good n hot? Been a while since I've had the green version, bet it's good.



It's got some jalapenos in it. Just enough to give it a little heat.  I can't do real spicy foods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> It's got some jalapenos in it. Just enough to give it a little heat.  I can't do real spicy foods.



Understand, I like it to have a good bite to it, but I've been eating hot spicy food all my life. Jalapeño flavor alone is good though, whether it's hot or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, gettin about that time. Still sunny in some areas, but got some full shade up the hill too, so guess I'll go cut some more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Sup Mil? How's my girl?





She's doing well bro !!  Time for me to go . .


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 5, 2017)

It's Saturday night take the big flask................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2017)

worked the garden, trimmed bushes, mowed grass  been a busy day.   

Chief, sounds like you might get it all cut

glue bunny, green salsa is good

LD  drinking from the biggun


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> worked the garden, trimmed bushes, mowed grass  been a busy day.
> 
> Chief, sounds like you might get it all cut
> 
> ...



Nosir, got tired, hot, and sweaty. I shut it down, it can wait til tomorrow or some other time.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Good Sunday morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2017)

Good Morning Moon, Quack (who is hard at work now with no internet), and the rest of the GON workaholics as I just read back and found everybody is working their tails off !!!!

Moon, you surely cooked up some good looking butts for sure.  The last time that I saw one looking that good was on a 21 year old, named Barbara !!!!!!!   

Hopefully Gobblin will be along soon with some fresh brewed coffee to help me get fully awake this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Morning EE. Hope you are getting closer to a solution for your knee. Let me rephrase that........ maybe those nitwits can get together and figure out what to do!!!!! Got invited to a lake this morning that has too many bass in it, the owner said anything 2 &3/4 lbs goes in the cooler! My son and I are going to try and help them out!  Everyone have a good and safe day. TTYL


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2017)

I am here EE just fiddling around but the coffee is ready

hey moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Morning Moon, EE, gobblein.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 6, 2017)

Morning, sounds like a pond is about to get thinned out. Got the fish whisperer Moon after them


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2017)

morn Chief and wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, sounds like a pond is about to get thinned out. Got the fish whisperer Moon after them



I'm expecting pics of that ice chest.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Hope you are getting closer to a solution for your knee. Let me rephrase that........ maybe those nitwits can get together and figure out what to do!!!!! Got invited to a lake this morning that has too many bass in it, the owner said anything 2 &3/4 lbs goes in the cooler! My son and I are going to try and help them out!  Everyone have a good and safe day. TTYL




Moon, I've got to go see the main Ortho doctor and also  Ortho surgeon tomorrow afternoon to see just what the heck they are going to do.  I've been really frustrated as I have kept "resting and elevating it " as much as possible,  BUT dang it, I need to get some serious work related things done and also be able to get back into the woods etc to keep all of the critters from starving as well.  I really miss not seeing all of the critters each week and I just hope that at least the four new fawns that I have seen so far have been surviving lately too.  Of course, there are also some really big coyotes all over the woods as well.  I was hoping that there would be at least 8-10 new fawns this year.  


Moon, When it comes to abundant fish involved, well, I do just happen to have a few extra cases of Dynamite sitting around !!!!!   

Good Morning Gobblin, Chief and Wybro.  Thanks for the Coffee as it is helping to get my "Rear in Gear" now.  By the way, I think that all of you should just REST today since ya'll have been burning the candle at both ends lately !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morn Chief and wybro



What you got going on today gobblein?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm expecting pics of that ice chest.



May be he will leave a few in the pond for breeding stock.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hope they can get it resolved EE. Morning GW, WY and Chief. Sitting at the gate waiting on my son and our guy with the key. Pretty excited about this invite. Will post up some pics if we are successful.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

The last time my son was here it got nasty! I'm hoping for some good luck today also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

EE, just maintaining actually. Those few thunderstorms we had a week or so ago blew a good bit of debris out of the trees and scattered it from here to kingdom come. Didn't even really get any rain out of them either. 

It don't take much for these large Pecan trees and couple of huge oaks to cover the ground with debris.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Tear'em up Moon.


----------



## cramer (Aug 6, 2017)

morning fellers
everybody's come and gone to work their tales off
Can't wait to see Moon's cooler
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

cramer said:


> morning fellers
> everybody's come and gone to work their tales off
> Can't wait to see Moon's cooler
> Thanks for the coffee G



Mornin Cramer, fixin to go get r done myself.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2017)

Morning kids


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 6, 2017)

Morning Blood


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 6, 2017)

Last day shift, start nights Tuesday night


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Last day shift, start nights Tuesday night



Wish we still rotated


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Sausage biskit n sliced mater for brunch. Bout ready to kick back and do nuttin for the rest of the day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sausage biskit n sliced mater for brunch. Bout ready to kick back and do nuttin for the rest of the day.



Me to Jeff ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sausage biskit n sliced mater for brunch. Bout ready to kick back and do nuttin for the rest of the day.



Sounds good Chief bet blood would like two too


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

I can't quit just yet, I haven't broken a good sweat, and got into some chiggers yet.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 6, 2017)

Thinking about shutting it down here too


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds good Chief bet blood would like two too



Idjit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit



never miss a chance for a tutu


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Thinking about shutting it down here too





gobbleinwoods said:


> never miss a chance for a tutu



I got one more little task before I call it a day. The tree I helped neighbor cut up and hauled over here just got pulled off the 4 trailer loads we had around my burn pile. The first one was right up to it, but not the other 3. I just combined the other 3 loads by hand to make it one big Bon fire/burn pile. All I have to do now is go rake up the remnants next to it.

It came a little sun shower while I was doing it, sure felt good too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> never miss a chance for a tutu



Indeed! Way to capitalize


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Raining again, hope we can get a significant amount this time around.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Raining again, hope we can get a significant amount this time around.



Send it my way if you don't mind


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Indeed! Way to capitalize



And punkshoewait.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Send it my way if you don't mind



Bout enough to wet grass, sun is shining.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout enough to wet grass, sun is shining.



Tomorrow and Tuesday will bring more...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Tomorrow and Tuesday will bring more...



Man I hope so, we're pretty dry here. Little reservoir up the road 5 minutes from here has got about 5-6' of red dirt showin along the shore line.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Man I hope so, we're pretty dry here. Little reservoir up the road 5 minutes from here has got about 5-6' of red dirt showin along the shore line.



Same here... Reminds me of granny saying never complain about the rain!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2017)

coming down pretty good right now in 30055


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Evening folks. A thunderstorm ran us off the lake around 12:30. Had to hurry and get it on the trailer. Still managed a good mess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. A thunderstorm ran us off the lake around 12:30. Had to hurry and get it on the trailer. Still managed a good mess.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

*Nice mess.*

Caught one that had about 2 feet of line and a hook protruding from a tender spot! Noticed the line when I went to take my hook out. Pulled on it some and part of the hook pulled out! I put it out of its misery.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

*Get cooker fired up.*

Going to be some good eating!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice mess, you got there Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks WY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Dang nice mess, Moonbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2017)

That's a bunch of fish moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Well, went and took my chigger bath and Dr'd up all my bites. I ain't doin nuttin else today except maybe liftin some 12 oz'rs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Music to my ears....I hear some rumblin and there's a big black cloud in close proximity.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Breeze is gettin up. Might be getting ready to take the good with the bad. Don't need the debris, just rain.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

We had a good one blow through just after I got the boat backed under the shed. Pretty stout wind and a good rain. Looks like it's clouding back up again. Can't tell from my recliner.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2017)

Afternoon kneebro's !!  Flooding here in the MON !!

Good pond management Moongro !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon kneebro's !!  Flooding here in the MON !!
> 
> Good pond management Moongro !!



Quack,  My Television just said that Warthen and the surrounding areas were having  one heck of a rain, possible small hail and/or high winds involved as well and heading northeast.  Batten down the hatches and make sure to hug Ms Dawn in the process.

PS:  Don't send them storms my way as I don't need any of those nasty things.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Howdy Quackbro and EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Afternoon Quack and Sockbro! 

Moon, we haven't had enough to wet the cement.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack,  My Television just said that Warthen and the surrounding areas were having  one heck of a rain, possible small hail and/or high winds involved as well and heading northeast.  Batten down the hatches and make sure to hug Ms Dawn in the process.
> 
> PS:  Don't send them storms my way as I don't need any of those nasty things.





Wasn't too bad, lasted about 30 min.  Ruttnbuck  may be getting pounded ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2017)

Stayed on a ice pack last night, just started a steroid pack today.  Back's 'bout to go out, maybe the above will help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stayed on a ice pack last night, just started a steroid pack today.  Back's 'bout to go out, maybe the above will help.



That don't sound good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That don't sound good.




Gotta bunch of OT coming up in the next couple weeks, trying to make it thru !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Ice is your friend Quack. But you know that already.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2017)

Moon, it looks like you and your Son have managed to get a bunch of nice Bass to attach themselves to your hooks !!!!!   

Those are some really nice bass for sure.  I don't know how big this lake/pond is BUT it must be loaded with bass if this is any indication.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2017)

Quack, sorry about your back problems.  


Chief, I sent you a p/m on a surefire cure for the ongoing problems with redbugs.  A lady from way back in my past said it worked like a charm for her and her friends !!!!!  


EERR, There is a slight reason as to why I can't post it on the open board..........yes, I want to still be a member here for at least 20 more years or so !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

It's a little over 15 acres EE. Not a lot of people are allowed to fish in it. My son knows the land manager, so we get to help keep numbers in check. Today was my first trip there. All big fish are released.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2017)

Later gros, slipnslide time !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Giterdone Quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Excuse me, I've been head bangin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Think I'm. Gonna have a BLD. Got me a good nap, feel much better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Dr'd up Cajun style Fried chikin strips, fresh squash, mashed taters, cabbage, sliced fresh Onyuns n maters, jalapeño peppa a, and biskits.

Actually gettin a steady shower that's wettin cement.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm officially stuffed!

Where's the rubbin yo full bulgin belly emoji? :


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2017)

werk away werk away


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

Waitin on the benydryl to kick in.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2017)

Blood, try your best NOT to work too hard tonight !!!!  Hopefully Drunkbro won't cause any problems either.


The electricity in the entire neighborhood has been out for 2 1/2 hours and thankfully, it just came back on...5 minutes after my 3rd call to Georgia Power tonight.  Man, it got hot in a hurry with no air conditioner running.  

I think that Quack sent this outage over my way tonight just for the heck of it !!!!!!!  

Earlier this evening, one of my lady friends told me to be sure and watch NEKKID and AFRAID TONIGHT.  I told her that heck, I watch that program most every night as I am always AFRAID AND ALONE.........and possibly NEKKID  from time to time.  She invited me over for a night later this week and we might even watch it together.   

Three minutes before we finished our conversation is when the power went out too.  I told her that it was pitch black dark in the room....and I was AFRAID of the dark !!! 

I think that I will sleep late tomorrow morning just for the heck of it !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2017)

EE, you ain't right.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> EE, you ain't right.



That is what she told me as I think that she is hooked on that program.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2017)

Mernin!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2017)

morning EE and bloodbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Morning EE,Blood and GW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2017)

morning moonbro

I heard rain several times overnight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2017)

We didn't get any more during the night. It sure is muggy this morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2017)

It feels like Vietnam outside... humid as Hades!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2017)

It it sure is Bloodbro! You get my texts from yesterday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It it sure is Bloodbro! You get my texts from yesterday!



Yes sir I did.... You got some fishin skills my friend!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I did get a couple of extra hours of sleep last night as I needed it for sure.  

Now maybe a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee will get me up and moving around.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> I did get a couple of extra hours of sleep last night as I needed it for sure.
> 
> Now maybe a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee will get me up and moving around.



Hows the knee EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Hows the knee EE



I've still been resting and elevating it as much as possible and having to wear the heavy-duty brace as well.  I am down to one crutch for now but it still feels uncomfortable and it still hurts as I move about.  I have been forced to wear golf shorts now since this thing happened back on July 8th and that feels different for sure.....especially since I haven't played any golf since July of last year.

I'm going back this afternoon to see my Orthopedic Doctor and Surgeon and see just what the heck they are going to do with my knee.  I have been frustrated by the longer "wait and see game" because whatever needs to be done should be done ASAP so that I can get back to a halfway normal work routine as I am falling way behind on some crucial projects.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 7, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Hey moon, blood, chief and EE!
Everyone stay dry today!


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 7, 2017)

EE...good luck at the docs today.  Hope they can give you solid answers about your knee.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny. Hope your foot is healing nicely.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2017)

Sup my growzzz ???  Peaceful night, no rain at the job either !!  2" here.

Think mebbe I'll take a nap for a coupla hours.

Wifes Birthday is tomorrow, she b old . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

Moanin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday to MizDawn, Quackbro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mornin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2017)

4 eggs ova easy... Jalapeno salt on them and a slice of white bread to clean up with. Tasty!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 4 eggs ova easy... Jalapeno salt on them and a slice of white bread to clean up with. Tasty!



Jalapeño salt? 

Mornin Mudro, Keebs, Miz22.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Jalapeño salt?
> 
> Mornin Mudro, Keebs, Miz22.



You got to try it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You got to try it...



Thanks bloodbro, will do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Got a good 2" of rain last night and the house was shakin from the thunder. I love a good storm, just not at 1:30am.
Had a HUGE tree limb fall in the back lot this mornin. If somebody hada been back there, I don't think they woulda survived. Fell on my old Lab's dawg house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 4 eggs ova easy... Jalapeno salt on them and a slice of white bread to clean up with. Tasty!





Jeff C. said:


> Jalapeño salt?
> 
> Mornin Mudro, Keebs, Miz22.





Where'd you purchase this Bbro ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd you purchase this Bbro ??



Not that I'm gonna get any, but google says Walmart carries it in the Mexican section.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a good 2" of rain last night and the house was shakin from the thunder. I love a good storm, just not at 1:30am.
> Had a HUGE tree limb fall in the back lot this mornin. If somebody hada been back there, I don't think they woulda survived. Fell on my old Lab's dawg house.




Have you seen the pics of Tiny Terror on the school bus?  His Aunt drives it and I told LilD she needed to be in the pic too! Family Traditions!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Have you seen the pics of Tiny Terror on the school bus?  His Aunt drives it and I told LilD she needed to be in the pic too! Family Traditions!!



 He's such a cutie!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's such a cutie!


Thank you............... got a midnight phone call from him Friday night from his Pappy's cell, I had called him that evening to see how he was, and he's learned to hit redial!  We talked for a few minutes about his day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Thank you............... got a midnight phone call from him Friday night from his Pappy's cell, I had called him that evening to see how he was, and he's learned to hit redial!  We talked for a few minutes about his day!





Pork flesh and pineapple casserole. 
H22 fried and steamed some Edisto skrimps wiff some sauteed asparagus and rice  pilaf Saturday night. Tried to post pics, but I guess they were too big. Sho was good tadef.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2017)

Gonna cook Dawns Birthday supper tonight, fresh fried Scamp (nephew gave me), skrimps, hushda puppies, home fries, fried green maters, fried okra and slaw, she's spending tomorrow with her fat butted Mama . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

Send me a plate Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Send me a plate Quackbro.





Share erythang, BUT da Skamp !! 

To me, finest eating fish in saltwater !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

Don't believe I've ever eaten it, unless I just don't remember. I know I've never caught one or been with anyone that did.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't believe I've ever eaten it, unless I just don't remember. I know I've never caught one or been with anyone that did.




Back when we used to go crabbing all the time, we'd take a cast net and catch skrimps. My sista's hubby ate one raw.  Said it wasn't that great.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't believe I've ever eaten it, unless I just don't remember. I know I've never caught one or been with anyone that did.





I've never caught one either, but they called them the "Captains catch" (grouper family)  because he wouldn't sale them, kept 'em for himself/family.  Huge white flaky fillets...  Awesome flavor !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Back when we used to go crabbing all the time, we'd take a cast net and catch skrimps. My sista's hubby ate one raw.  Said it wasn't that great.




idjits . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

These skrimps we had Sat. night were bout the biggest I've seen in a long time. He left the heads on the steamed, but took em off the fried. Take a bite of the fried ones and it looked like a lobster.
Speaking of lobster. Now THAT is my very favorite. Don't get it very often. My Mama used to have it all the time at home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Back when we used to go crabbing all the time, we'd take a cast net and catch skrimps. My sista's hubby ate one raw.  Said it wasn't that great.



I've eaten raw shrimp, tastes like raw shrimp with a smidgeon of iodine.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> I've never caught one either, but they called them the "Captains catch" (grouper family)  because he wouldn't sale them, kept 'em for himself/family.  Huge white flaky fillets...  Awesome flavor !!



Love that big flaky white fish.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idjits . .



Ohhhhhhhhh. Scamp. Aint never had it to my knowledge. Sho aint neva caught one. I bet it IS good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2017)

Qwaaang Scamp !!!^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

Gonna go play around the landscape @ ol home place. Get a head start on a fresh new look with minimal maintenance.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pork flesh and pineapple casserole.
> H22 fried and steamed some Edisto skrimps wiff some sauteed asparagus and rice  pilaf Saturday night. Tried to post pics, but I guess they were too big. Sho was good tadef.


 I sure loves me some shrimp!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna cook Dawns Birthday supper tonight, fresh fried Scamp (nephew gave me), skrimps, hushda puppies, home fries, fried green maters, fried okra and slaw, she's spending tomorrow with her fat butted Mama . .


you're killing me!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Back when we used to go crabbing all the time, we'd take a cast net and catch skrimps. My sista's hubby ate one raw.  Said it wasn't that great.


 ain't no way!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> These skrimps we had Sat. night were bout the biggest I've seen in a long time. He left the heads on the steamed, but took em off the fried. Take a bite of the fried ones and it looked like a lobster.
> Speaking of lobster. Now THAT is my very favorite. Don't get it very often. My Mama used to have it all the time at home.


Oh my, Lobster will sure 'nuff make me drool, ain't had a steamed one in for ever, but know I love'm!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

My friend that moved to Florida is having a pool built in her back screened area and she has us in a group text showing the progress. I'm about to dye laughing at work with 4 girls talking about hiring a pool boy and cabana boy. Pics are worth a thousand laughs. Them girls just aint right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Road trip to Fla. as soon as said pool boy is hired.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My friend that moved to Florida is having a pool built in her back screened area and she has us in a group text showing the progress. I'm about to dye laughing at work with 4 girls talking about hiring a pool boy and cabana boy. Pics are worth a thousand laughs. Them girls just aint right.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Road trip to Fla. as soon as said pool boy is hired.


kEBO<---------------------standing by I75 hitch-hiking!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Road trip to Fla. as soon as said pool boy is hired.





I'm cheap n eazy . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2017)

Gonna go look at a boat and some furniture, just what I wanted to do after 3 hrs sleep and NO $$$...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> kEBO<---------------------standing by I75 hitch-hiking!


I'll pick ya up.


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm cheap n eazy . . .



Sorry, we were thinking more along this line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll pick ya up.
> 
> 
> Sorry, we were thinking more along this line.





He's a FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG !!!



And you know this, how.
Sue's choice not mine, but I don't mind looking at him.  She always had the purdy boyfriends.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll pick ya up.
> 
> 
> Sorry, we were thinking more along this line.


 I'm in!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you know this, how.
> Sue's choice not mine, but I don't mind looking at him.  She always had the purdy boyfriends.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd you purchase this Bbro ??



Got mine at Wal-Mart


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Good evening folks. Had a good rain at 31220 before I got home. None now.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening folks. Had a good rain at 31220 before I got home. None now.


Had a good shower here at work & watched the radar take a shower my place too!
Later Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

Afternoon Moon, no rain here today, but I was hoping for some.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Howdy Chief. Sun is back out now. And humid as all get out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

I got overcast right now, but was sunny and humid most of the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

Raining cats and dogs here now Moonbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh well, that didn't last long, but I'll take it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Every little bit helps Chief. Just took my truck to the shop to get it repaired from the run in with the deer. Said it would be ready Thursday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Every little bit helps Chief. Just took my truck to the shop to get it repaired from the run in with the deer. Said it would be ready Thursday.



Hope they get it done purty quick Moon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Whew... H22 took down an oak tree that had fallen  I guess with the storm last night.  Back in the day, we took down a bunch. He would stick a stick in the ground and say here's where it's gonna land. and nail it every time.. I'm too old for that now. Came so close to calling my good neighbor.  We were on the phone cause he was in the lot pulling with his truck. Sucsess.  He aint lost the touch, but I need a drank.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2017)

He wouldn't let me post pics.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He wouldn't let me post pics.



I got a HUGE pecan tree on the far side of the house that has very large limb hanging over my roof, it needs to come down. I can reach it from the ground rather easily, but can't cut it there because of everything over the roof. It actually has smaller limbs that rub on my roof when it's windy/breezy, even worse when it gets wet. 

I'll have to rent a lift to get everything over the roof. I don't do this steep pitched roof no more. Use to walk around on it like a cat.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasn't too bad, lasted about 30 min.  Ruttnbuck  may be getting pounded ??



Wind blew like crazy for a few minutes........Then it rained really hard for about 30 minutes!!

I was at the in-laws when it came through......Knocked the satelitte tv out for about 30 min...............That was a long quiet 30 minutes!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

Happy toozdy children


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

Ham an cheese sliders


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Ham an cheese sliders



KFC Three Piece wings original recipe, and a Snickers bar


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and RB.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> KFC Three Piece wings original recipe, and a Snickers bar


I would have traded ya


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and RB.



Morning Moon Pie


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

Gittin me another one of them back injections this mernin... them thangs feel great!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2017)

morning bloodbro, moon, and Rutt

coffee is ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

Mornin G! You plannin on doing any bear hunting this year


----------



## redeli (Aug 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro, moon, and Rutt
> 
> coffee is ready



Black please


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning GW and Redeli. Blood, I had one and it got me some relief. That shot wasn't all that bad. Hope you continue to progress.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 8, 2017)

Good Morning to you Blood, RUTT, Moonpie, Gobblin, redeli, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers out there this morning.

Well yesterday afternoon, I had a meeting with four Orthopedic doctors including the top surgeon.  I will have to have knee surgery to hopefully get my knee back to somewhat normal.  We reviewed all of the details and they were not in my favor at all.  I've got to get some other things accomplished before I can schedule it with them however.  It is gonna be a busy few days on the phone this week in working out some of these details etc.  

Lots of you previously saw my photos of that big log lying on the ground with a bobcat, raccoons, squirrels, and even a hawk setting up on the end of it. I will NEVER touch this big tree on my property that caused this major problem ever again !!!!   I will pay a professional to take care of it instead.  The truth is that both of these logs lying side by side have now busted up BOTH of my knees starting back in February of this year and completely screwing me up back on July 8th.  I surely have the scars to prove it and unfortunately will be adding some more surgical scars soon as well.   

I am wondering if LIKKER will help at this point !!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Sounds like you are getting closer EE. Sure hope that you can put this behind you and get back on track!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning kneebrozzz, off to a 8hr meeting . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Good morning Chief and Quackbro. Tell Ms. Dawn happy birthday from me and Rhonda. Have fun at your meeting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning kneebrozzz, off to a 8hr meeting . .



Dude, that sux! 

Yep, wish MizDawn a happy birthday from us.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

Happy birfday to Mrs Dawn! 

Happy rainy toozdy to the rest of you grows


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy birfday to Mrs Dawn!
> 
> Happy rainy toozdy to the rest of you grows



Backatcha bloodbro, is it raining up that way?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

Mudro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Merning Mud.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Backatcha bloodbro, is it raining up that way?



All night long... From time to time it's been a frog straingler


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

Got to get ready fo da docta


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

Hope I don't hear him say ( oh snap...i broke it)


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

Light rain has set in here. Think I'll let Jag stay home today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2017)

No rain here yet Chief, supposed to get some later today. Good morning Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Mernin back to you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> No rain here yet Chief, supposed to get some later today. Good morning Keebs.



It's very light Moon, hasn't even got the cement totally wet under the tree limbs yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2017)

Mornin! 

Happy birfday Dawn!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> No rain here yet Chief, supposed to get some later today. Good morning Keebs.


same here............ mornin!


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin back to you.


yousoschweet.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Happy birfday Dawn!




Happy Birthday Miz Dawn!  Love ya girl!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning kneebrozzz, off to a 8hr meeting . .


MSHA Refresher??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

I lub me some raisin bread toast dripping with butta.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

Waiting on the cajun injector to enter my spine!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I lub me some raisin bread toast dripping with butta.


I ain't had raisin bread in forever, my great aunt always kept some and would spread apple butter on it for us!


blood on the ground said:


> Waiting on the cajun injector to enter my spine!


hope you get some relief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Waiting on the cajun injector to enter my spine!



Dang it, man. 




Keebs said:


> I ain't had raisin bread in forever, my great aunt always kept some and would spread apple butter on it for us!
> 
> hope you get some relief!



Ain't had no Apple butta in a long time, Grandmaw on Dad's side always had it on hand too.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it, man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still got it as a goal to make like my aunt did, haven't perfected it just yet, it comes out more of a sauce than "butta"......

Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2017)

afternoon all

drizzling here not raining but you wouldn't want to be out in it long.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2017)

wife made some pretty good apple butter last year from a bushel of apples we got from NGA in the fall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon all
> 
> drizzling here not raining but you wouldn't want to be out in it long.



Afternoon gobblein, yep that's what it's been doing off and on all day here. No run off at least.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wife made some pretty good apple butter last year from a bushel of apples we got from NGA in the fall.



Speaking of apple butter, what makes it come out dark gobblein?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> MSHA Refresher??




Yep..  # 31..


Thanks for Dawn's birthday wishes, will pass 'em on !!


She's been wanting some wicker furniture for the back porch, bought her a love seat, 2 chairs and a table, and oh yeah, a Mercedes..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it, man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hit me 3 times with Creole butter... Im ready for the fryer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2017)

blood,  yeap I am planning on bear hunting some this year.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 8, 2017)

Evening gw!
I've led a sheltered life...neva had apple butter but I'd give it a shot to make a batch.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood,  yeap I am planning on bear hunting some this year.



The hubs used to camp a week in cuhutta at Jack's river field. Never killed a bar but saw a sow with cubs once.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2017)

gluey,   there was a bunch of us that camped together up near Brass Town Bald for years and several bears were taken and others seen but it has fallen apart for the last couple of years.   We would make archery opener, and some would go to muzzle loader and stick around for gun.   Really a fair number of bears in N GA


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Hit me 3 times with Creole butter... Im ready for the fryer!



  

Sorry bud, but that was funny. 

Hope it works.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I'm still got it as a goal to make like my aunt did, haven't perfected it just yet, it comes out more of a sauce than "butta"......
> 
> Later Folks!


That's how my mama made it. Can't buy that taste in the store.


blood on the ground said:


> Hit me 3 times with Creole butter... Im ready for the fryer!



Hope they hit the right spot. Cody had several. Some took, some didn't.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2017)

Evening


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood,  yeap I am planning on bear hunting some this year.



I'd like to talk to you about that in the near future if you don't mind.. Aint never hunted hill country... Been a flat land deer and turkey man all my life.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry bud, but that was funny.
> 
> Hope it works.



No apologies needed Jeff... I had the Doc LOLing with my jokes!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Good hump day morning folks. Wy, you and Blood have good nights? I guess GW will be round shortly with the coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2017)

Moonbro

here I am

blood we can talk....what season are you considering?

really raining in 30055


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2017)

blood, I probably will be in the mtns this weekend.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

No rain here at 31220 yet.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2017)

Good morning, raining steady in the 30901


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Morning Wy and GW.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2017)

Been raining almost all night


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2017)

Good WET morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Moon, Gobblin, Wycliff, Blood (wherever you are right now) and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Blood, I hoped that the doctor's visit helped you yesterday too !!!

OH, I forgot to mention that I AM SICK OF ALL OF THIS RAIN !!!!!  I got soaked yesterday on two occasions as it was difficult to walk about while trying to hold an umbrella in one hand and use the crutch in the other as the rain was coming down like a monsoon and it was blowing sideways.

I've been reading back on several forums this morning but it looks like most of them have been just scrambled up somewhat and thrown back on your plate with a piece of toast and some jelly.    

Gobblin, your coffee sounds good over my way this morning too as I need a few cups to get my motor running this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Morning EE. It did rain during the night but slept through it.A little sprinkle on the way to work. TTYL.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2017)

Morning and thanks for the well wishes. I took the night off after the shot yesterday. I will be back at it tonight. 

I will get with you this weekend GW if thats okay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Good morning Chief. Too wet for a project today?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2017)

<--------- sausage cheese balls. 


Hey. Ya'll go look at my post about inspirational speech.  Hope you can see the video.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Chief. Too wet for a project today?



It just started raining lightly here Moon, but I was on a mission killing wasps and ants around the patio door on deck. The ants were actually attacking the wasps to get to their larvae. I killed them all. Was doing some vacuuming indoors too. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> <--------- sausage cheese balls.
> 
> 
> Hey. Ya'll go look at my post about inspirational speech.  Hope you can see the video.



Ok!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2017)

I want to walk out over the ridge and replace some straps on my ladder stand but it looks like the bottom is going to fall out at any moment. Oh well...next


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2017)

MAAAAAAnnnnn what a morning!!!!!!! Ya'll have a good'un, no time to stop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> MAAAAAAnnnnn what a morning!!!!!!! Ya'll have a good'un, no time to stop!



Git R Done.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2017)

Sausage egg burrito with cheese and black bean and green salsa.

Looks more like a rabbit was going at both ends as he hopped over a sweetgum limb .... But it was good!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2017)

looks good Blood, but your description is right on the money.

Well, got my first Christmas gift bought today. 
I was shopping on Etsy for a personalized wedding shower gift for my nephew and ordered Cody and his soon to be bride a 1st Christmas together ornament. It got deers on it.

Nephew getting married 1 week before my son in October.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2017)

I had a bowl of Cheerios.

Black beans, eggs, and green salsa, interesting combo blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2017)

Ground venison, cream mushroom soup mixed wiff a little butta milk, sharp cheese topped wiff a bunch of tater tots=Good casseole and good for lunch the next day.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Git R Done.


 I'm trying, writing out the roosters, I mean rosters to get typed up, easier to double check any mistakes that way AND got the office to myself..............


blood on the ground said:


> Sausage egg burrito with cheese and black bean and green salsa.
> 
> Looks more like a rabbit was going at both ends as he hopped over a sweetgum limb .... But it was good!!


Verda?? the green sauce? LOVE that stuff!  That'd be a good suppa too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> looks good Blood, but your description is right on the money.
> 
> Well, got my first Christmas gift bought today.
> I was shopping on Etsy for a personalized wedding shower gift for my nephew and ordered Cody and his soon to be bride a 1st Christmas together ornament. It got deers on it.
> ...


Kewl, you go girl!


Jeff C. said:


> I had a bowl of Cheerios.
> 
> Black beans, eggs, and green salsa, interesting combo blood.


pasta salat & sheekun wings, baby ones...


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ground venison, cream mushroom soup mixed wiff a little butta milk, sharp cheese topped wiff a bunch of tater tots=Good casseole and good for lunch the next day.


Now that sounds quick, simple & easy!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep Keebs, it's simple to make. Just gotta cook it for an hour. I'm sure it's in the cafe forum somewhere.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh. And guess what I just realized. Nephews weeding is in the N. GA. Mountains close to N.C. and the boys wedding is in Savannah.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2017)

Afternoon growzzz, looks to be a slip n slide kinda night.  Rain all day here.

Dawn's cheekun pie, fresh okra n peas for suppa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2017)

Afternoon Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2017)

Gotta a lil grey fox hangin round here, I've seen him twice in 2 days already. Not going to be good when Bert catches wind of him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2017)

2" of rain in gauge.

could be muddy out there.

evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 2" of rain in gauge.
> 
> could be muddy out there.
> 
> evening



Evening gobblein, don't have a clue how much total rain I've had here. Haven't had a rain gauge in a while. Can't keep one that lasts for some reason.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2017)

Mosquito truck just went by spraying, wish he would come by more often.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mosquito truck just went by spraying, wish he would come by more often.





Daaaaaaaang, y'all got skeeter trucks ??  We just pay somebody with the rings burnt out on there truck to ride up and down the road . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Evening Quack,GW and Chief. We haven't had much rain here at 31220 today. Fired up the egg, gonna spatchcock a cheekun. Baby limas and creamed silver kang corn to round it out. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2017)

Good evening, I gotz to get paid . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2017)

evening wy

been in the shop building a wooden book shelf.   come on fall.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2017)

Pasta salad


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2017)

Slow cooker cheekun thighs and rice


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2017)

3 mo eyewerz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2017)

blood you are correct 3 mo and I've got to be at work.

coffee please, oh that is me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2017)

mercy GON is dragging this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2017)

Been doing pallet jack maintenance.... That could be a episode of dirty jobs!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Morning Wy,GW and Blood. How's the back this morning Blood?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2017)

morning moon


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2017)

Morning, Blood, Moon, and GW. Sockbro should be along soon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm just a minute late and several dollars short !!!!

Good Morning Wybro, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of the tired, weary, and probably still wet Drivelers out there this morning.

I have  had enough rain for this month so hopefully things can dry out in the next few days.

Coffee does sound like a good choice this morning.  

Heck, I read back a little and found that if the Driveler Thread gets any slower.....well it would be backing up !!!!!


----------



## redeli (Aug 10, 2017)

I will take a cup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2017)

redeli said:


> I will take a cup



just one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Morning EE,Redeli and Chief. Hoping my truck will be ready today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2017)

Goot morning kneegrowzzz !!! This mornings' meeting sucked as usual, but the bossman did bring breakfast burritos, fat back, sausage egg n cheese biscuits, and bacon egg n cheese biscuits.

I can't eat breakfast, can't sleep, plus I've gained weight. Grrrrrrr, back up to 209.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE,Redeli and Chief. Hoping my truck will be ready today.



Mornin Moon, hope you get it back and repaired to your expectations.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot morning kneegrowzzz !!! This mornings' meeting sucked as usual, but the bossman did bring breakfast burritos, fat back, sausage egg n cheese biscuits, and bacon egg n cheese biscuits.
> 
> I can't eat breakfast, can't sleep, plus I've gained weight. Grrrrrrr, back up to 209.



Mornin Quackbro, possibly all that fried food you been cookin'?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2017)

Mernin........ ya'll have a good day, I gotta get back at it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy,GW and Blood. How's the back this morning Blood?



No pain at all today... Amazing! I feel like a pain free fat kid (not a new man)!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2017)

Gotta get Jag to work and run a few errands, Holla later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon, hope you get it back and repaired to your expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sure it hasn't helped Chiefgro . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2017)

Mornin.


----------



## redeli (Aug 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE,Redeli and Chief. Hoping my truck will be ready today.



hope my mower is ready.. grass is knee high


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2017)

Good night/morning and good day !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2017)

redeli said:


> hope my mower is ready.. grass is knee high



Just get some goats...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/morning and good day !!!



You never call me anymo!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> No pain at all today... Amazing! I feel like a pain free fat kid (not a new man)!!


Good Deal, glad to hear that!!!


blood on the ground said:


> You never call me anymo!!!


 he goes thru spells like that............


----------



## redeli (Aug 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just get some goats...



probably cheaper...158 dollars to replace a belt...geeeeessssssssssssssss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2017)

Knock knock . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2017)

Some kinda dead chicken and boxed pasta salad.... Suddenly me no hungry no mo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2017)

What eva the wife brangs home from IGA . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What eva the wife brangs home from IGA . .



You no it will be a spread.... Ham , meatloaf, butter beans, fried okra, amongst some other fine eatin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You no it will be a spread.... Ham , meatloaf, butter beans, fried okra, amongst some other fine eatin




This will be deli food.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2017)

Not too hungry yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Not too hungry yet.





Haven't eaten since 2am last night . .


Good evening bros !!  Gotta get 'er done !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't eaten since 2am last night . .
> 
> 
> Good evening bros !!  Gotta get 'er done !!!



Have a smooth one Quackbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Howdy Chief,Blood and Quack be gone. Picked up my truck today, they did a jam up job on the repair. Very pleased. Gonna grill some burgers shortly, fries and some of Mz. R's cole slaw.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2017)

Evening, I'm getting hungry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2017)

did a 12'er today.   Not used to this.

evening all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2017)

Evening Moon, Wy, gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2017)

Getting a light shower here, diggin the rumbling of a mellow thunder and lightning too.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2017)

Hopefully the rain will hold off here till after 7 in the morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2017)

Stopped up resin lines


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2017)

Happy friday youngans


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stopped up resin lines



That sounds like fun


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> That sounds like fun



Yep.. And it only ticks me off more to see DB tapping on the pipe with channel locks saying ... Yep its stopped up


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did a 12'er today.   Not used to this.
> 
> evening all.



As Quack always says 12hr ain't but half a day, anybody can work half a day


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep.. And it only ticks me off more to see DB tapping on the pipe with channel locks saying ... Yep its stopped up



 gotta check to be sure


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> As Quack always says 12hr ain't but half a day, anybody can work half a day



true dat, but it sure wears on this old body.

but today is a new day and coffee will get it moving.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2017)

Mornin G money


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> gotta check to be sure



Dude is worthless 99% of the time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2017)

morning bloodbro

not too long until it is the weekend for you


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2017)

Happy Friday to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, and to all of you sleeping Drivelers out there that is getting your "Beauty Sleep" this morning.

Will somebody please just stop all of this crazy weather and maybe we can get back to some decent days for a change??????   

Gobblin, I might need a cup or 3, 4, 5 of your fresh brewed coffee this morning as I didn't sleep very well last night and I've got to do some things early  this morning that I don't feel like doing.  


Blood, I really do think that you you take Drunkbro on a fishing trip and eeerrrh.....use him for shark bait !!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> As Quack always says 12hr ain't but half a day, anybody can work half a day




Quack also says that he controls everything that happens at his place too BUT we all know that MS Dawn owns him and makes him jump through all sorts of hoops etc BECAUSE she "Rules The Roost" in their family. !!!!!   


PS:  I've come to the conclusion that Quack really does look forward to those early morning meetings too !!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2017)

EE, morning bro

Is it work or knee related that you are not looking forward to this morning?

What did the cutter say earlier this week?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro
> 
> not too long until it is the weekend for you



Not so thrilled about this one G... This is the one where the boy ships off to Parris Island for 13 weeks. most likely this is the last time he will ever live at home. kinda comes to a end rather quick ... faster than I thought it would. never the less, he will be a man the next time I see him!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, morning bro
> 
> Is it work or knee related that you are not looking forward to this morning?
> 
> What did the cutter say earlier this week?



Gobblin, After meeting with my 4 doctors, yes I am going to have surgery, BUT for right now, the ball is in my court as to scheduling the exact date.  They just told me not to wait too long.  I am trying my best to get things lined up so that I can get one more shipment of goods completed (that would make two in storage) so that will buy me about an extra 2 months of time while recuperating.  Of course, I physically can't do any of this heavy labor intensive work but I need to be there to make sure that it is done correctly.   I have been waiting all week for a supplier of mine to tell me when I can get the things necessary to process this shipment and they haven't giving me an answer yet.   

Even though I have rested my knee for over a month now, I still have to wear the heavy-duty type brace which does offer good stability to get around on one crutch for  now.  I just never dreamed that I would ever have this type of problem as I have always been very active.  Of course, my Daughter reminded me that I am no longer 21 years old and bullet-proof.   

I am just mad at myself for not being able to even go up to my property for over a month.  The critters must be starving by now for sure as I miss being able to get in the woods and enjoy nature.  My plan on the day that this happened was to put out double the amount of feed so that especially all of the new fawns would have plenty to eat and keep growing quickly to avoid being coyote food.

All of the critters might be long gone before I can get back up there to check on things.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Morning GW,Wy,Blood and EE. The weekend is almost upon us. You can start this morning Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Not so thrilled about this one G... This is the one where the boy ships off to Parris Island for 13 weeks. most likely this is the last time he will ever live at home. kinda comes to a end rather quick ... faster than I thought it would. never the less, he will be a man the next time I see him!



Blood, just know that you have a lot of wide shoulders to lean on especially during this important time in your family's life.  I am very Proud of your son too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW,Wy,Blood and EE. The weekend is almost upon us. You can start this morning Blood.



Good Morning to you Moonbro.   I was about to send out the search party for you !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Not so thrilled about this one G... This is the one where the boy ships off to Parris Island for 13 weeks. most likely this is the last time he will ever live at home. kinda comes to a end rather quick ... faster than I thought it would. never the less, he will be a man the next time I see him!



Don't know what to tell you on this, my little man is 12 and I'm not looking forward to teen years much less him leaving home. Still don't like the fact his sister is living on her own and she is 25.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2017)

Sorry, forgot my manners good morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Morning Chief. Rained all the way to work. Stopped for now,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

Mornin Moonbro, no rain for now here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack also says that he controls everything that happens at his place too BUT we all know that MS Dawn owns him and makes him jump through all sorts of hoops etc BECAUSE she "Rules The Roost" in their family. !!!!!
> 
> 
> PS:  I've come to the conclusion that Quack really does look forward to those early morning meetings too !!!!!!





You just think your knees hurt now, wait til I see ya . . 



Morning Growzz !!! 


Tonight's the last one, gonna have a big cooking tomorrow night, rich neighbor from 'Lanter bringing erythang, (I'm the poorest knee grow in the hood) then Sunday got some adopted nieces branging their young'uns over to swim.  Grilled dotdogs, sausage, smoked bake beans (with kuntray ham on top) and some kone on da kob...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2017)

My LilN will be happy, I read back !!  Not too hard nowadays . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

Quack anem be throwin down this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

Ain't much of a driveler anymore. It's more like the soap, "The Story of Our Lives".


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't much of a driveler anymore. It's more like the soap, "The Story of Our Lives".


New title!!

Mornin Folks............ hoping for a *slower* w.o.r.k. day then I get Tiny Terror for the weekend = no rest for the weary, but worth it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My LilN will be happy, I read back !!  Not too hard nowadays . .


   I so proud of you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> New title!!
> 
> Mornin Folks............ hoping for a *slower* w.o.r.k. day then I get Tiny Terror for the weekend = no rest for the weary, but worth it!



Mornin schweetie, that's exactly what I thought while posting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

Or how about this one? 

Life throws us curve balls, but we rarely hit them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

Speaking of curve balls....I've got to schedule both MizT's and Caitlin's cars for a recall on the passenger side airbags. It's hard to believe that this is just coming out considering Caitlin's is a 2006 Toyota Corolla, and MizT's is a 2010 Pontiac Vibe(Toyota with a Pontiac badge). 

The problem is, the passenger side air bag can explode in an impact and metal parts can fly out injuring or possibly killing someone no matter where they are seated in the vehicle. I guess it took this long to figure that out, or at least until they lost the class action law suit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't much of a driveler anymore. It's more like the soap, "The Story of Our Lives".



Mornin ya'll. This song came right to my head.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin ya'll. This song came right to my head.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





 Figured you'd get a kick outta dat.....it's Fridayyyyy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

Missed a Dr. appt this mornin....flat out forgot all about it. They just called, lady didn sound too happy that my excuse was merely, "I forgot about it".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Missed a Dr. appt this mornin....flat out forgot all about it. They just called, lady didn sound too happy that my excuse was merely, "I forgot about it".



Some of em will charge you anyway. Think I'm gonna start charging them for my time spent in the waiting room.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Some of em will charge you anyway. Think I'm gonna start charging them for my time spent in the waiting room.



Pretty sure I'm going to get hit with that $25.00 missed appt fine. 

But you are correct, and I'm going to throw that righ back at them when my appt is t on time, you watch.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 11, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Gots to tell a story from this morning.  A friend posted a pic of an old dog that had bedded down under some bushes in her yard. She was asking if anyone knew of a missing dog in her area.  I got on a site called "lost dogs of ga." and found his pic.  Poor fellow has been lost 4 days.  His owners just picked him up! Good feeling I just made someone's day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> Gots to tell a story from this morning.  A friend posted a pic of an old dog that had bedded down under some bushes in her yard. She was asking if anyone knew of a missing dog in her area.  I got on a site called "lost dogs of ga." and found his pic.  Poor fellow has been lost 4 days.  His owners just picked him up! Good feeling I just made someone's day!



Morning glue bunny. Wow, that is great! 

Never heard of that site.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2017)

I can't drive 55  



and it's because Ma and her twins were haulin bohine right down the middle of the road


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

Howdy Mike!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey Hay Jeff 

Mornin folks looks like a new record will be hit today at over 15 days over 90 ( another day close to 100) and now no rain for over 40 days. I'm ready for a cool down ( 80s would seem nice) and some rain would feel good, and the smoke from all the fires is so thick you can cut it with a knife thankfully nothing close to home just blowing in.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweetie, that's exactly what I thought while posting.





Jeff C. said:


> Or how about this one?
> 
> Life throws us curve balls, but we rarely hit them.





glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> Gots to tell a story from this morning.  A friend posted a pic of an old dog that had bedded down under some bushes in her yard. She was asking if anyone knew of a missing dog in her area.  I got on a site called "lost dogs of ga." and found his pic.  Poor fellow has been lost 4 days.  His owners just picked him up! Good feeling I just made someone's day!


LOVE it when furbabies are found & returned!!!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I can't drive 55
> 
> 
> 
> and it's because Ma and her twins were haulin bohine right down the middle of the road




Ok, now on to Soccer stuff...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2017)

C'moan 7am !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> C'moan 7am !!



I heard dat.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Howdy Quack and Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

Afternoon Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quack and Chief.





You still good on the Moppin Sauce ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2017)

dead dribler.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2017)

Juss saying,  if I had to work like quack. Id be dead .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Not so thrilled about this one G... This is the one where the boy ships off to Parris Island for 13 wee​ks. most likely this is the last time he will ever live at home. kinda comes to a end rather quick ... faster than I thought it would. never the less, he will be a man the next time I see him!



Time does fly.   Mine is 30 and I remember moving him (several times) into dorms at college.   Now he is an hour away in ATL and  although talk frequently I seldom actually see him.



Jeff C. said:


> Missed a Dr. appt this mornin....flat out forgot all about it. They just called, lady didn sound too happy that my excuse was merely, "I forgot about it".



him won't let me miss one.   They call two days before it and leave a message, send a text and email, and if I don't respond they do it over again.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> dead dribler.



evening MsH22


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> dead dribler.



It dang sure ain't the "Young and Restless".



gobbleinwoods said:


> Time does fly.   Mine is 30 and I remember moving him (several times) into dorms at college.   Now he is an hour away in ATL and  although talk frequently I seldom actually see him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evening Mr. Gobblein


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It dang sure ain't the "Young and Restless".
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Mr. Gobblein



The old and broken down?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2017)

"Ancient and falling apart"?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2017)

Geriatric and limping?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2017)

Crippled and the Doctor


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2017)

Evening Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2017)

The Days of our Lies.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2017)

Evening bub. I had the worst/best $$ making job in the world, traveled all ova the world The older ya get... it juss aint worth it. H22 hateded it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday morning to the Driveler Nation.  Dang it has been quiet in here for several days now.  I think that we need to hit this Driveler thread with a few jolts from the Defibrillator and see if we can get it back to a better heart rate soon !!!!!!  

I woke up at 4 AM and decided to get up and face the day head on.  I have read back on most of the active threads, so now I want some breakfast and some of Gobblin's coffee!!!!      

Yep, just another day of following the doctor's orders and trying to rest as much as possible.  I surely have missed being able to go up to the country like I have previously done most every weekend.  I think that most of the critters will have starved by now since I haven't fed them for the past 6 weeks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

EE, it would be my guess that they have found something to eat in the last six weeks.

morning to the driveler nation who is already sweating in this 100% humidity


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 12, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Hey EE.  Know how you feel not being able to check cameras and feed the deer.  I can't do much but watch but a few guys from our church are coming ova this morning to help hubs redo the back porch floor. (he's lacks in the area of general contracting skills). I might get one of those handimen to hang my camera...
Everyone else have a great saturday!


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 12, 2017)

Mernin gw!   Coffee sure looks good!
Might I partake in a cup?  Cream and sugar please


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Good Saturday morning EE,GW and Glue Bunny. Getting a late start this morning. Gonna round up some brekfus shortly. Everyone have a good and safe day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

hey moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Sup GW? You got a full plate today? Me and Mz. R were thinking about hitting the lake this morning. Decided to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, it would be my guess that they have found something to eat in the last six weeks.
> 
> morning to the driveler nation who is already sweating in this 100% humidity



Gobblin, I surely wish that there was some kind of row crops such as soybeans, corn, cotton, peanuts, silage, etc in Lincoln County but unfortunately there are absolutely no crops of any kind within 50-60 miles or so of my property.    There is not much of any nutritious food for the animals to eat.  I will admit that they have plenty of water and, of course, plenty of HIGH humidity to deal with however.      You are right about the high humidity ouside because it is warm and sticky already. 





glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> Hey EE.  Know how you feel not being able to check cameras and feed the deer.  I can't do much but watch but a few guys from our church are coming ova this morning to help hubs redo the back porch floor. (he's lacks in the area of general contracting skills). I might get one of those handimen to hang my camera...
> Everyone else have a great saturday!



Good morning to you Margaret.  It sounds like you do have a fairly good plan with some good assistance coming over this morning.  I am surely not a carpenter, electrician, mechanic, musician, or a computer technician BUT I can measure and saw a board, I can plug up a fan, I can insert the key and start my vehicle, I can turn on the radio and listen to it, and I can also turn on my computer and get on-line to converse with all of you good people.  That is about the extent of my skills however.  

I surely hope that things go well with the church friends crew today.  I also hope that you have a wonderful day as well.





Moonpie1 said:


> Good Saturday morning EE,GW and Glue Bunny. Getting a late start this morning. Gonna round up some brekfus shortly. Everyone have a good and safe day.



Moonbro, Good Morning.  I read my newspaper and ate some breakfast at the same time.  The good news is that my name was NOT on the obituary page today.  However, I did see the name of an super nice elderly lady of which I have known for 25-30 years or so.  She and her late husband were like lovable "grand-parents" to most all of the kids in the neighborhood as the bus stop was right by their house.  All of the kids loved this couple dearly as they were so kind to all of them.  Her husband died about 5 years ago and last year, she sold her house and ultimately moved to Lawrenceville to be with one of her daughters.

Would some of you do your best to cut off the water that has been falling every day and night recently.  Yep, we had another monsoon around midnight last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup GW? You got a full plate today? Me and Mz. R were thinking about hitting the lake this morning. Decided to wait till tomorrow.



well the plan is to get out and mow/weed eat the grass at the mtn cabin (for the last time in 2017) as the wife and a bunch of friends are coming next weekend to observe the eclipse.  It is knee high to a giraffe with all this rain that EE loves so much.  

It is going to be wet and I will look like I have on a ghilley suit by the time I am done.   Probably won't clean up the trails just around the cabin and driveway.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Got the grass mowed about midweek. With all the rain we've had its a frequent chore around here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

I cut mine at home last weekend on the rare day that it was dry.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

quack should be along shortly to announce the first BLD of the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2017)

Mornin gents.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

morning Chief

what project have you got today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief
> 
> what project have you got today?



Mornin gobblein, same as you slinging grass everywhere after some of the dew dries up. Man, it's wet here. I am going to change oil and filters beforehand though.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Morning Chief. Just finished a good brekfus for me and Mz. R. Time to get busy.........maybe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Just finished a good brekfus for me and Mz. R. Time to get busy.........maybe.



Heard dat Moon, not going to kill myself today. Just kind of cruise along. Daughter and Everett are coming over too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2017)

Speaking of breakfast, something is up with Bertimus. He didn't want his food this Mornin.....not good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Any other signs besides not wanting to eat this morning? Bout the same here Chief, just some piddling stuff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

hey Bloodbro,

He will be fine.   You raised him right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack should be along shortly to announce the first BLD of the day.




Yassir, you're behind.  Was headed to Deepstep last night 'round 12:30, had a lady with a flat tire on the side of the road.  Changed it out for her, can't hardly move now.  She had to help me up . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of breakfast, something is up with Bertimus. He didn't want his food this Mornin.....not good.




Pour a lil bacon grease on it and mix it up, if he won't eat that, there's sumpin wrong...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, you're behind.  Was headed to Deepstep last night 'round 12:30, had a lady with a flat tire on the side of the road.  Changed it out for her, can't hardly move now.  She had to help me up . .



did you get her phone number?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did you get her phone number?



I try to stay within my own weight limit, this gal was twice my size . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

maybe the tire wasn't really flat


she flattened it on down


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2017)

Mornin... Whatchew thank about my new avy
Messican sent it to me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2017)

Quack be pullin phat chicks like a John Deere tractor!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> maybe the tire wasn't really flat
> 
> 
> she flattened it on down



Didn't think about it, but had 2 big cans of Fix o Flat I shoulda put in her tire ... 



blood on the ground said:


> Quack be pullin phat chicks like a John Deere tractor!




Bloodbro, the fat chicks will buy the beer/likker and rent the motel room . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Bloodbro. Already getting hot!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Any other signs besides not wanting to eat this morning? Bout the same here Chief, just some piddling stuff.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pour a lil bacon grease on it and mix it up, if he won't eat that, there's sumpin wrong...



He finally ate his food, but he's definitely feelin puny. 



blood on the ground said:


> Mornin... Whatchew thank about my new avy
> Messican sent it to me!



Hang in there blood. When does the 'boy' leave? 

Figured I could say that one last time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro and Bloodbro. Already getting hot!!!



Had planned on bushhawging the road frontage this morning, but I'm dang near 'bout crippled ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2017)

Don't even think I'm going to mow today Moon. Just gonna pm both mowers and cut my Dallis grass patch   It grows quicker than everything else and goes to seed 3 days after you mow it. 

Lookin like we could still have some scattered showers too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2017)

Setting on a ice pak . .


Last time I'll help a knee grow on da side 'o the road..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had planned on bushhawging the road frontage this morning, but I'm dang near 'bout crippled ...



Ice is yo friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Setting on a ice pak . .
> 
> 
> Last time I'll help a knee grow on da side 'o the road..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't even think I'm going to mow today Moon. Just gonna pm both mowers and cut my Dallis grass patch   It grows quicker than everything else and goes to seed 3 days after you mow it.
> 
> Lookin like we could still have some scattered showers too.



"Dallis grass" ???  Is that anything like Bahia ???





Jeff C. said:


> Ice is yo friend.





Jeff C. said:


>





I'm on it brother, and it feels GOOOD !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2017)

Butt crack is frozen . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2017)

Quack, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Morning B0$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Quack, no good deed goes unpunished.




The heck you say, she was sporting a "Hillary" bumper sticker . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2017)

My bottom line was, if that was my wife . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bottom line was, if that was my wife . .



you'd be looking for a skinny one with less pigment


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He finally ate his food, but he's definitely feelin puny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro... He heads out around lunch tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2017)

Hope yo back gets better Mil


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2017)

Baby girl going up to fly over Blue Ridge


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Dallis grass" ???  Is that anything like Bahia ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sir....100X worse than Bahia. Matter of fact, I've got plenty of Bahia mixed in my lawn. It doesn't really bother me too bad. It looks very similar to centipede if kept mowed short, except for the seed heads.



gobbleinwoods said:


> you'd be looking for a skinny one with less pigment







blood on the ground said:


> Baby girl going up to fly over Blue Ridge



That's going to be a blast!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir....100X worse than Bahia. Matter of fact, I've got plenty of Bahia mixed in my lawn. It doesn't really bother me too bad. It looks very similar to centipede if kept mowed short, except for the seed heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ran into rain and had to cutt the trip a little short


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

Well the sky just opened up here and let loose with lots of rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Ran into rain and had to cutt the trip a little short



Well shucks, hope it wasn't too short.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the sky just opened up here and let loose with lots of rain.



Nada here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2017)

Check out thisawesome coozy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well shucks, hope it wasn't too short.
> 
> 
> 
> Nada here.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Check out thisawesome coozy.



Chief, it didn't last long here 20-30 minutes

MsH22,  snazzycoozy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2017)

and the mtns squeeze out more rain


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2017)

morning drivelers

it is coffee time


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Morning GW. Our daughter has been having some heart related issues, she has been wearing a monitor. They keep a check 24/7 on it. Low heart rate runs on Mz. R's side of the family. They were eating out last night and it went the other way and spiked at 190. They called and told her to go to the hospital. Her cardiologist met them there. They are still trying to get a handle on it, something about electrical impulses in the heart. We are headed to Asheville shortly. Please keep her in your hearts and prayers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 13, 2017)

Dang Moon,

My Thoughts and Prayers are being sent up for your entire family right now.  I am also Praying for a safe trip for you and Mz R as well this morning.  I hope that the doctors can find the problem and can get your Daughter back to somewhat normal as quickly as possible too.  Please keep us updated when you can.    

Just know that you have a lot of shoulders right here to lean on when needed too.  Your family is always in my heart.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2017)

will do moon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 13, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I am late to the breakfast table this morning but I might need a cup or 3 of your fresh brewed coffee to help me to get moving this morning.

I wish that I was up in the mountains as well as I love it up there.


----------



## cramer (Aug 13, 2017)

morning all
praying for your daughter his morning Moon

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2017)

Mornin folks. 

Prayers for your daughter Moonbro.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Baby girl going up to fly over Blue Ridge




Blood, I love this photo of Ms Baby Girl.  Tell her that I am envious of her.  She looks excited as I surely would be as well.  I have considered doing this same thing many times but I have only done it a couple of times.  I do love being able to fly at much lower altitudes and seeing so many more details.  Of course, a camera is a must for those wonderful experiences.   

I love the Blue Ridge/Blairsville/Elijay area and over the years, I have spent a lot of time visiting in those areas.  I have a close lady friend that lives in a 3-story log cabin up on the side of the mountain between Blue Ridge and Blairsville.  I love waking up on the top floor and while still in bed and being able to look out and across the valley below.   It is so peaceful while visiting up there.      


Recently, due to my knee problem, I actually considered getting a charter flight to the Orlando/Kissimmee area to fly me down for my yearly vacation and have my Daughter and Son-in-law pick me up and also do the same for me to fly back to Augusta.  After looking at the air time and comfort while flying with my knee elevated, it was too much expense for sure so I decided against it.  It would have required a twin-engine for any amount of comfort due to my knee being elevated etc.    It turned out to be much more comfortable riding in the back seat of a luxury SUV with plenty of room and comfort and not having a care in the world coming and going as such.  It was only 15 % of the cost as well and I had two wonderful "servants" to take care of me during the entire trip as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2017)

Sounds nice EE! 
Prayers for your daughter Moon!
morning folks... Breakfast them dropping the boy of for his Boot camp departure.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW. Our daughter has been having some heart related issues, she has been wearing a monitor. They keep a check 24/7 on it. Low heart rate runs on Mz. R's side of the family. They were eating out last night and it went the other way and spiked at 190. They called and told her to go to the hospital. Her cardiologist met them there. They are still trying to get a handle on it, something about electrical impulses in the heart. We are headed to Asheville shortly. Please keep her in your hearts and prayers.



Praying.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds nice EE!
> Prayers for your daughter Moon!
> morning folks... Breakfast them dropping the boy of for his Boot camp departure.



Was just thinking about you and the boy, bloodbro.

If memory serves me correctly, it's Jakob with a k correct?

Man, I would like to take this time to wish him well in this noble venture to serve this country and find his way along the many pathways of life before him right now. I know it's difficult for you guys, but take comfort in knowing I remember when my older brother did it. I remember him leaving as an immature teen with a couple of his goofy buddies  and they all came back as respectable young men.

I almost joined myself, but did not. Sometimes I still second guess my decision not to.

I wish him the best and a safe return as a proud young man and a US Marine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Was just thinking about you and the boy, bloodbro.
> 
> If memory serves me correctly, it's Jakob with a k correct?
> 
> ...



Thank you Jeff, that means a lot to me! I'm trying to be careful not to make this about me and how sad I feel and how worried I am about my son. After all I'm staying here in all of my comforts while he along with many other men and wemon are willingly putting themselves in harms way to serve this great nation. 
My prayer today is that God watches over and protects our service men and wemon both here at home and around the world!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW. Our daughter has been having some heart related issues, she has been wearing a monitor. They keep a check 24/7 on it. Low heart rate runs on Mz. R's side of the family. They were eating out last night and it went the other way and spiked at 190. They called and told her to go to the hospital. Her cardiologist met them there. They are still trying to get a handle on it, something about electrical impulses in the heart. We are headed to Asheville shortly. Please keep her in your hearts and prayers.





You got 'em brother !! 

Best wishes to your son Bloodbro !!


Neighbor brought over some lobster stuffed in cheekun last night, daaaaaaang it was GOOOOOOOD !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got 'em brother !!
> 
> Best wishes to your son Bloodbro !!
> 
> ...



Tate has been off the chain so long he doesn't remember it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tate has been off the chain so long he doesn't remember it.





This was my "other" neighbor, but Tate, family and friends joined us !!   I'm the poorest kneegrow in our hood !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got 'em brother !!
> 
> Best wishes to your son Bloodbro !!
> 
> ...



Thank you sir...how's the back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank you sir...how's the back





Sore, and my buttocks hurt, but I'm good, thanks !!

You and Drunkbro back at it tonight??


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sore, and my buttocks hurt, but I'm good, thanks !!
> 
> You and Drunkbro back at it tonight??



DB has it by himself tonight as I took the night off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> DB has it by himself tonight as I took the night off.




Good deal bro !!  Just working Mon-Tues, then start 11 straight Sat night . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2017)

Got some errands to run so I can piddle today. Y'all have a good'un.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2017)

Just throwing this out there.Go Dawgs.Butts-Mehre Heritage Hall neva gets old.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just throwing this out there.Go Dawgs.Butts-Mehre Heritage Hall neva gets old.




Pfffffffffffffft!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffft!!



The truff hurts sometimes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The truff hurts sometimes.





Don't it though ??  Irrevelant since 1980 . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just throwing this out there.Go Dawgs.Butts-Mehre Heritage Hall neva gets old.



Is it heritage or hate?   




just to be a little political


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it heritage or hate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heritage first. Hate brings itself on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2017)

Yep.  Life sucks and then you die . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2017)

Late lunch....couple big ol ham, let us, mater, cheese, on toast sammiches and chips.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2017)

Are we being philosophical today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey Moon, how's your daughter?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2017)

Mud


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey everyone. We just got to Asheville and made it up to our daughters room. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. Chief her heart rate is stabilized with the medication they have prescribed. It's normally kinda low but ok. When it starts spiking is the problem. Her cardiologist is going to do a procedure tomorrow that should level everything out. Rhonda is going to stay with her tonight. We are just hanging out for now. I have Jakob on my mind and in our prayers brother. I will post some updates when we know more. Thank you to all of my GON family!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2017)

You got it Moonbro, y'all are in our prayers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for the update moonie.  Been thinking about y'all all day.  Continued prayers.  She's in the best place she could be right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud



Probly hangin out wit homo3


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2017)

Back from dropping the boy off... Cant wait to see the machine the USMC turns him into! Met some cool young men with big plans ... All about to serve our nation! 
Humbled today... Bring me a BLD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Back from dropping the boy off... Cant wait to see the machine the USMC turns him into! Met some cool young men with big plans ... All about to serve our nation!
> Humbled today... Bring me a BLD!



Awesome. I know you are a proud daddy with so many emotions going on. Get your lawn chair and have a few BLDs


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Back from dropping the boy off... Cant wait to see the machine the USMC turns him into! Met some cool young men with big plans ... All about to serve our nation!
> Humbled today... Bring me a BLD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2017)

Call me weird, but this PGA championship golf is 2nd best to the Masters. Enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome. I know you are a proud daddy with so many emotions going on. Get your lawn chair and have a few BLDs



You got my dang chairz....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You got my dang chairz....



But,but,but you gave em to us. H22 don't leave home without his.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> But,but,but you gave em to us. H22 don't leave home without his.



Well isn't that a kick in the seat of the pants.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2017)

good morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 14, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Moanday to you.  I've been reading back to catch up on things and posting here and there as well this morning.  I'm sorry that I am so late for class today !!!!

If this Driveler thread got any "deader", then funeral services would be held at 2 pm today !!!!!  

Thanks for the coffee as I need some to get my "get up an go" to get moving.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> But,but,but you gave em to us. H22 don't leave home without his.



Yes i did...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2017)

This has to be my favorite breakfast. Eggs over easy, chorizo and potatoes covered in cheese.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> This has to be my favorite breakfast. Eggs over easy, chorizo and potatoes covered in cheese.



Not to mention eating it right out the hot skillet. Them look like some Goot maters too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Morning GW,EE,Bloodbro and Chief. That is a fine brekfus Blood! Talked to Rhonda last night and they are supposed to do a MRI on Lauren hopefully this morning. Please continue to keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2017)

Good morning, prayers for your daughter Moon. Blood sounds like you did a wonderful job raising that young man.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW,EE,Bloodbro and Chief. That is a fine brekfus Blood! Talked to Rhonda last night and they are supposed to do a MRI on Lauren hopefully this morning. Please continue to keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


Keeping y'all in our prayers bro



Wycliff said:


> Good morning, prayers for your daughter Moon. Blood sounds like you did a wonderful job raising that young man.



Thanks man


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW. Our daughter has been having some heart related issues, she has been wearing a monitor. They keep a check 24/7 on it. Low heart rate runs on Mz. R's side of the family. They were eating out last night and it went the other way and spiked at 190. They called and told her to go to the hospital. Her cardiologist met them there. They are still trying to get a handle on it, something about electrical impulses in the heart. We are headed to Asheville shortly. Please keep her in your hearts and prayers.


's for ya'll................ have they mentioned a procedure called ablation?  I think that's how it's spelled.


blood on the ground said:


> Back from dropping the boy off... Cant wait to see the machine the USMC turns him into! Met some cool young men with big plans ... All about to serve our nation!
> Humbled today... Bring me a BLD!





 Mernin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Morning Wy and Keebs thanks for the prayers. I talked to Rhonda just now and I think that is what she said Keebs. Got to run more tests and a MRI on her heart.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and Keebs thanks for the prayers. I talked to Rhonda just now and I think that is what she said Keebs. Got to run more tests and a MRI on her heart.



If you need anything don't hesitate to ask Joe!


----------



## redeli (Aug 14, 2017)

Prayers from the country


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW,EE,Bloodbro and Chief. That is a fine brekfus Blood! Talked to Rhonda last night and they are supposed to do a MRI on Lauren hopefully this morning. Please continue to keep her in your thoughts and prayers.



You got'em Moon.

Are you still up there?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and Keebs thanks for the prayers. I talked to Rhonda just now and I think that is what she said Keebs. Got to run more tests and a MRI on her heart.


 My boss-mans Mama just had it done a few weeks ago & she's already back to work and she's in her early 70's!!  It used to be a pretty serious procedure, but you know how technology has leaped & bounded and it's now an almost in office procedure!  Good luck to her, if she has it done I know she'll feel MUCH better!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks Keebs and Redeli.  Yep Chief still here. About to head into town and back to the hospital.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2017)

Just did a 2.5 run/walk... First time out since i hurt my back last November..... Im outa shape bad!!! Not to mention the dang humidity...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just did a 2.5 run/walk... First time out since i hurt my back last November..... Im outa shape bad!!! Not to mention the dang humidity...


who was chasing you?


----------



## redeli (Aug 14, 2017)

weren't me


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just did a 2.5 run/walk... First time out since i hurt my back last November..... Im outa shape bad!!! Not to mention the dang humidity...





Keebs said:


> who was chasing you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> who was chasing you?



Dude from da burger kang commercial


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2017)

And the Ghost of the Marlboro Man


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> And the Ghost of the Marlboro Man



Dude , I would still be runnin ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2017)

Looks like it's going to be one of those days.....stuff just don't want to cooperate. Ol Murph is alive and well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2017)

Maybe thing are looking up. Dr's office just called and said they were changing a prescription of mine that was going to cost $130.00 a month. I can't go for dat, no can do.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude from da burger kang commercial





blood on the ground said:


> And the Ghost of the Marlboro Man





Nugefan said:


> Dude , I would still be runnin ....


   me toooo!


Jeff C. said:


> Looks like it's going to be one of those days.....stuff just don't want to cooperate. Ol Murph is alive and well.


bless yo heart, but do me a favor, keep Ol Murph up there with you, he's done made a permanent residence at my place and I'm more than glad to see him gone!


Jeff C. said:


> Maybe thing are looking up. Dr's office just called and said they were changing a prescription of mine that was going to cost $130.00 a month. I can't go for dat, no can do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2017)

H22 made his first home made calazone/Stromboli this weekend. Stuffed wiff pizza sauce,mozzarella,mushrooms,pepperoni and Genoa salami.
It's so good. Leftovas for lunch today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hey everyone. We just got to Asheville and made it up to our daughters room. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. Chief her heart rate is stabilized with the medication they have prescribed. It's normally kinda low but ok. When it starts spiking is the problem. Her cardiologist is going to do a procedure tomorrow that should level everything out. Rhonda is going to stay with her tonight. We are just hanging out for now. I have Jakob on my mind and in our prayers brother. I will post some updates when we know more. Thank you to all of my GON family!





My Lady and I offer our thoughts and prayers to ya`ll and hope for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 made his first home made calazone/Stromboli this weekend. Stuffed wiff pizza sauce,mozzarella,mushrooms,pepperoni and Genoa salami.
> It's so good. Leftovas for lunch today.



I cleaned out the fridge......... 


Nicodemus said:


> My Lady and I offer our thoughts and prayers to ya`ll and hope for a full and speedy recovery.


well hi there stranger.................


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2017)

Afternoon, baked pork chops, potatoes, and carrots


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, baked pork chops, potatoes, and carrots


winner!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Evening folks. Waiting for the MRI. The wheels turn agonizingly slow! Will do a heart cath tomorrow. Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. Please keep them coming. Will update later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I cleaned out the fridge.........
> 
> well hi there stranger.................





Howdy, Darlin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 14, 2017)

Get well Moonpie.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Waiting for the MRI. The wheels turn agonizingly slow! Will do a heart cath tomorrow. Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. Please keep them coming. Will update later.


 Hope they go in through the groin on her, went through this with a friend and was SUPPOSED to do it that way but last minute change & the new doc only did through the arm/upper body.......... well wishes for your daughter!


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Darlin.


makes me tingly to read that!


Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Get well Moonpie.


 read back & catch up, darlin', it's his daughter, Moon's too ornery for anything to be wrong with him!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2017)

I aint correcting or nothin, but moonpie is the least ornery man I have eva met. Nic on the other hand.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2017)

Slap in the face moment.  Just got an invite for a wedding shower my sister is hosting for my nephew after asking me who in the family was giving my son one. I'm done. Rant ova.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2017)

Guess she doesn't remember the shower I gave her daughter.  Some people.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint correcting or nothin, but moonpie is the least ornery man I have eva met. Nic on the other hand.





Even I will agree with that. I am who I am....

I am a lot more even tempered than my Oak Park kin though.  Thank God.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2017)

Afternoon brogrows !!!  Continued prayers for Moonbro's daughter and Bloods' son !!

Looking like rain here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint correcting or nothin, but moonpie is the least ornery man I have eva met. Nic on the other hand.


I typed that with *tongue in cheek* I know Moon ain't got a mean/ornery bone in his body!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Slap in the face moment.  Just got an invite for a wedding shower my sister is hosting for my nephew after asking me who in the family was giving my son one. I'm done. Rant ova.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess she doesn't remember the shower I gave her daughter.  Some people.


you shoulda reminded her!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brogrows !!!  Continued prayers for Moonbro's daughter and Bloods' son !!
> 
> Looking like rain here.


wind is blowin pine straw EVERYWHERE rat now & thundering up a storm..... that one was close!
Later Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Even I will agree with that. I am who I am....
> 
> I am a lot more even tempered than my Oak Park kin though.  Thank God.


glad to see ya back for a minute. 


Keebs said:


> I typed that with *tongue in cheek* I know Moon ain't got a mean/ornery bone in his body!
> 
> 
> 
> you shoulda reminded her!


I aint that way. I just aint gonna show up and its 1 block from my house. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brogrows !!!  Continued prayers for Moonbro's daughter and Bloods' son !!
> 
> Looking like rain here.



Had to pull off the road for the 1st. Time eva. Roads flooded.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2017)

Just a couple mo howas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Just a couple mo howas





I'll pass ya in the road, raining pretty good here..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brogrows !!!  Continued prayers for Moonbro's daughter and Bloods' son !!
> 
> Looking like rain here.



Thanks man!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll pass ya in the road, raining pretty good here..



Rained good here earlier now its just drizzling off and on


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> My boss-mans Mama just had it done a few weeks ago & she's already back to work and she's in her early 70's!!  It used to be a pretty serious procedure, but you know how technology has leaped & bounded and it's now an almost in office procedure!  Good luck to her, if she has it done I know she'll feel MUCH better!



well not to be a doubter but I have heard good to great results and bad too.   I have one friend who had it done about 7 months ago and now is having more problems than before.   Another had is done and came off all meds.

My cardiologist says I am not a candidate but hasn't told me why.   I might get another opinion.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2017)

moonbro,  still offering up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2017)

Somebody hava BLD, or three for me . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2017)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2017)

Not much, the dribbler is kinda dead


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 14, 2017)

Yawn!

Evening folks


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2017)

Evening Sticky rabbit


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey wybro!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2017)

Few more minutes and I'm heading outta here


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Yawn!
> 
> Evening folks



Evening glue bunny



Wycliff said:


> Few more minutes and I'm heading outta here



Have a good evening Wy, say hello to lil wy for me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2017)

sorry eye missed glue, chief, quack, wy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sorry eye missed glue, chief, quack, wy



Looks like I may have too gobblein, evening.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2017)

Mornin a happy Tuesday kids! 
Any of you fine folks have any recommendations on a place to stay near Parris Island. We are trying to find a place for my sons graduation in November.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2017)

morning bloodbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I slept really well last night BUT I do feel lazy this morning so I need some fresh brewed coffee to get my motor running on all cylinders.    


I don't need anymore rain for at least a week now too.  I'm so tired of daily storms filled with bodacious lightning, thunder, and monsoon type rain!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Morning GW,EE and Chief. They are about to take Lauren for the MRI. Heart cath is scheduled for 4:00. Hope everyone is doing well. Will update when we get more news. And please keep the prayers coming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW,EE and Chief. They are about to take Lauren for the MRI. Heart cath is scheduled for 4:00. Hope everyone is doing well. Will update when we get more news. And please keep the prayers coming.



You got'em Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW,EE and Chief. They are about to take Lauren for the MRI. Heart cath is scheduled for 4:00. Hope everyone is doing well. Will update when we get more news. And please keep the prayers coming.





Still sending 'em up brother !!


Goot morning friendbros !!!   Rough night, I'm covered in chalk.  Shortest meeting I've ever attended . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin a happy Tuesday kids!
> Any of you fine folks have any recommendations on a place to stay near Parris Island. We are trying to find a place for my sons graduation in November.



What all accommodations do you need and how many people, I can ask my brother what he knows of. He live in that area.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW,EE and Chief. They are about to take Lauren for the MRI. Heart cath is scheduled for 4:00. Hope everyone is doing well. Will update when we get more news. And please keep the prayers coming.



You gottem Moon


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still sending 'em up brother !!
> 
> 
> Goot morning friendbros !!!   Rough night, I'm covered in chalk.  Shortest meeting I've ever attended . .



What happened, did you fall outta the truck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> What happened, did you fall outta the truck




Loooooong story, wrong place, wrong time . . 



Stoopid CMC got splashed and you thought he was dying..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well not to be a doubter but I have heard good to great results and bad too.   I have one friend who had it done about 7 months ago and now is having more problems than before.   Another had is done and came off all meds.
> 
> My cardiologist says I am not a candidate but hasn't told me why.   I might get another opinion.


 it don't hurt to ask for a 2nd opinion at all!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW,EE and Chief. They are about to take Lauren for the MRI. Heart cath is scheduled for 4:00. Hope everyone is doing well. Will update when we get more news. And please keep the prayers coming.


  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Loooooong story, wrong place, wrong time . .
> 
> 
> 
> Stoopid CMC got splashed and you thought he was dying..


  

Mornin!  Back to chasing sign up cards!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Bert is infatuated with the reflection of the sun off of my watch face projecting on the wall. He wants it baaaaadd.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bert is infatuated with the reflection of the sun off of my watch face projecting on the wall. He wants it baaaaadd.



Chief gonna be painting again


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Chief gonna be painting again



He did stand up on his hind legs once. I turned my watch around on my wrist quick. 

Man, he's always been attracted to a spot of light like that. You ought to see him outdoors at night with a good little 18v spot light I've got.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He did stand up on his hind legs once. I turned my watch around on my wrist quick.
> 
> Man, he's always been attracted to a spot of light like that. You ought to see him outdoors at night with a good little 18v spot light I've got.







Lil Wy's dogs weakness is cats, all you have to do sometimes is ask her where's the cat and she'll go crazy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy's dogs weakness is cats, all you have to do sometimes is ask her where's the cat and she'll go crazy



   

I can make Bert and Boo both tear the hardwood floor up and knock ya down on the way to the door with a simple, "who is it?"


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy's dogs weakness is cats, all you have to do sometimes is ask her where's the cat and she'll go crazy





Jeff C. said:


> I can make Bert and Boo both tear the hardwood floor up and knock ya down on the way to the door with a simple, "who is it?"




Tell Cutter "Listen" and she'll start sounding off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Tell Cutter "Listen" and she'll start sounding off!



 

Dogs, you gotta love'em!


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 15, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Moon...prayers for your daughter and the nurses and doctors involved in her care. May he bring you peace also.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dogs, you gotta love'em!


 You got that right and I sure do............ I love watching the male cat "Tie" love all over Chevy like he's a dog too!


glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Moon...prayers for your daughter and the nurses and doctors involved in her care. May he bring you peace also.


Mernin, hope you're taking care of yourself!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning.


 Hi there!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2017)

Lunch time


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2017)

Moon, I just got caught up and read about the issues your daughter is having. My prayers go out for her and for you and your wife also. Watching your children have health issues is tough my Friend. It is a feeling of helplessness.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 15, 2017)

Prayers sent to Moonpie and family. As Bo$$ said it is a hard thing


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 15, 2017)

Following closely, praying for Lauren, and Moonpie


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2017)

Just a quick drive-by to tell Moon and Mz R, Lauren and their entire family as well that My Prayers are being sent up in hopes that this ongoing health problem can be corrected and cured asap.   


And while I am here, I also want to send My Prayers to Blood and his family as I am SO PROUD of Jakob and the decision that he had made to become a Marine.  May the Good Lord always watch over Jakob and keep him safe and also offer comfort to all of Blood's family.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2017)

Amen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> What all accommodations do you need and how many people, I can ask my brother what he knows of. He live in that area.


Probably going to need room for 6 adults and the wife is asking to be close to the beach ...


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a quick drive-by to tell Moon and Mz R, Lauren and their entire family as well that My Prayers are being sent up in hopes that this ongoing health problem can be corrected and cured asap.
> 
> 
> And while I am here, I also want to send My Prayers to Blood and his family as I am SO PROUD of Jakob and the decision that he had made to become a Marine.  May the Good Lord always watch over Jakob and keep him safe and also offer comfort to all of Blood's family.



Thank you sir


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Bert ate one of my tuna fish sammiches and half of the other one off the kitchen counter on my plate. 

I was outside speaking to someone that had just dropped Jag off at home from attending a jobs conference.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Probably going to need room for 6 adults and the wife is asking to be close to the beach ...
> 
> 
> Thank you sir



Ok, I'll send him a text and see what he says


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bert ate one of my tuna fish sammiches and half of the other one off the kitchen counter on my plate.
> 
> I was outside speaking to someone that had just dropped Jag off at home from attending a jobs conference.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bert ate one of my tuna fish sammiches and half of the other one off the kitchen counter on my plate.
> 
> I was outside speaking to someone that had just dropped Jag off at home from attending a jobs conference.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2017)

poor pup.......tuna fish be nasty


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


>





blood on the ground said:


>





Da Possum said:


> poor pup.......tuna fish be nasty


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2017)

May Bert acquire the tuna squirt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dogs, you gotta love'em!





Good chance you and I both like dogs than most people !!! 


Headed to North Georgia tomorrow !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2017)

Moonbrother, anything I can do for y'all besides thoughts and prayers ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good chance you and I both like dogs than most people !!!
> 
> 
> Headed to North Georgia tomorrow !!!





Add me to that bunch of renegades.

But, I hold you in the highest of regards.   


You knucklehead!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the prayers and well wishes for Lauren. She had the MRI and just got back from the heart cath. There were no blockages, but had to do cath to confirm. Didn't have to go through leg and was able to use arm. Waiting for cardiologist to make his rounds. From Rhonda,Lauren and myself thank you to our GON family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for the prayers and well wishes for Lauren. She had the MRI and just got back from the heart cath. There were no blockages, but had to do cath to confirm. Didn't have to go through leg and was able to use arm. Waiting for cardiologist to make his rounds. From Rhonda,Lauren and myself thank you to our GON family.





You holler if there is anything we can do, you hear?

Our thoughts and prayers for your daughter continue...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 15, 2017)

We are good Quack. Thank you my friend.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you Nic!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2017)

good news moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2017)

Great news Moon.....glad everything is going well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2017)

Good to hear things are getting better Joe! Keep us posted on progress...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2017)

Glad to hear some good news Moon,


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2017)

Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2017)

morning blood

everybody up and at it


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood
> 
> everybody up and at it



12s this week... Im about ready to head to the house!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 12s this week... Im about ready to head to the house!



Show me the $$$$$$


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of you sleepy Drivelers.

Moon, I just read your latest update and I am thankful for this news.  My Prayers will continue to be sent on behalf of your entire family.   

Blood is going to have to borrow Quack's Armored Car to haul all of his money home after a week full of 12's !!!   I just don't know how any of you can work 12's on a continuous basis.  Everybody needs to be able to spend time with their loved ones at home.

Gobblin, I definitely need some of your fresh brewed coffee this morning so that I can stay vertical today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2017)

I am also sending Prayers to Ms Glue Bunny as she is scheduled to go back to her doctor today to see if she will need any more surgery OR if she can continue to wear just the boot-cast for a while longer in order for her foot and ankle to heal properly.   I am surely Praying that it will be just the boot-cast for a while longer for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2017)

Mornin day walkers! Hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2017)

Vodka tonic and salt and vinegar pork skins.. Put yo pinky in da air like you jus dont care!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2017)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning



Did you contact your brother?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for the prayers and well wishes for Lauren. She had the MRI and just got back from the heart cath. There were no blockages, but had to do cath to confirm. Didn't have to go through leg and was able to use arm. Waiting for cardiologist to make his rounds. From Rhonda,Lauren and myself thank you to our GON family.


 Gooood News!!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you contact your brother?



Waiting on him to text me back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mornin!

Great news moonie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello all..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Add me to that bunch of renegades.
> 
> But, I hold you in the highest of regards.
> 
> ...




I'll take that as a compliment !! 




Moonpie1 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for the prayers and well wishes for Lauren. She had the MRI and just got back from the heart cath. There were no blockages, but had to do cath to confirm. Didn't have to go through leg and was able to use arm. Waiting for cardiologist to make his rounds. From Rhonda,Lauren and myself thank you to our GON family.




Holla if you need sumpin !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

My bad, good morning friends !!   Gotta renew my license today.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2017)

What's up Louie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> What's up Louie





He be trollin da park looking for the 'possum . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 16, 2017)

Happy birthday quack..

Can't complain wycliff, just busy these days.  How bout yourself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Happy birthday quack..
> 
> Can't complain wycliff, just busy these days.  How bout yourself





Thank you bro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

Think I'm gonna postpone the north Ga trip, just ain't feeling it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bad, good morning friends !!   Gotta renew my license today.


 Don't forget to smile!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna postpone the north Ga trip, just ain't feeling it.



Can't blame ya there. I aint got much for them mountains myself. Think I went up there too much as a child. 
If'n I'm going anywhere, it's gonna be SOUFF!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2017)

Louie. How big is that boy now?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't blame ya there. I aint got much for them mountains myself. Think I went up there too much as a child.
> If'n I'm going anywhere, it's gonna be SOUFF!




We talked about going to the beach, but it's just too HOT, would much rather be in the mountains.
But like I said, I'm in kind of a grouch mood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2017)

H22 was on break yesterday and everybody was on their smart phones. H22 was just sitting there. He's long time co-worker(donesn't have a smart phone either) comes in and see's H22 just sitting there. He leaves for a second and comes back and hands H22 a calculator. Says, here ya go bub. This will make ya feel betta.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 was on break yesterday and everybody was on their smart phones. H22 was just sitting there. He's long time co-worker(donesn't have a smart phone either) comes in and see's H22 just sitting there. He leaves for a second and comes back and hands H22 a calculator. Says, here ya go bub. This will make ya feel betta.





Now, THAT is funny !!! 


Thanks for the laugh, I needed it !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now, THAT is funny !!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh, I needed it !!!



Of coarse H22 told the story much betta, but I  and  and  when he told me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Of coarse H22 told the story much betta, but I  and  and  when he told me.




Dawn's still lolin !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We talked about going to the beach, but it's just too HOT, would much rather be in the mountains.
> But like I said, I'm in kind of a grouch mood.


A.G.E. can do that to ya sometimes......... 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 was on break yesterday and everybody was on their smart phones. H22 was just sitting there. He's long time co-worker(donesn't have a smart phone either) comes in and see's H22 just sitting there. He leaves for a second and comes back and hands H22 a calculator. Says, here ya go bub. This will make ya feel betta.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 was on break yesterday and everybody was on their smart phones. H22 was just sitting there. He's long time co-worker(donesn't have a smart phone either) comes in and see's H22 just sitting there. He leaves for a second and comes back and hands H22 a calculator. Says, here ya go bub. This will make ya feel betta.



 Dat is funny!

Did ya ax'em who he called?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat is funny!
> 
> Did ya ax'em who he called?



I'm sure they did and I can just see him sitting there hitting them numbers and not paying them a bit of attention.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2017)

I was outside yesterday afternoon and could hear the high school band practicing for the halftime show. The bass drum players were justa gitting it. Boom,boom,boom. All the dogs in the hood started barking.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2017)

Got to go to the Sam's store and Dolla Tree.
Having a birthday party Sunday for H22's pop. H22 wants party hats and blowers. 

Quack you welcome to join us. 
Bring Suzy. I told erybody they could bring their dogs.
What was I thinkin.


----------



## glue bunny (Aug 16, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am also sending Prayers to Ms Glue Bunny as she is scheduled to go back to her doctor today to see if she will need any more surgery OR if she can continue to wear just the boot-cast for a while longer in order for her foot and ankle to heal properly.   I am surely Praying that it will be just the boot-cast for a while longer for sure.




News wasn't good.  Doc said the tendon isn't getting better so I go back for more surgery on Sept.7. He's going to put in more hardware to hold the arch in position permanently so the worn out tendon won't need to do it.
Recovery time is another 4- 6 months.  No deer hunting this year for me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> News wasn't good.  Doc said the tendon isn't getting better so I go back for more surgery on Sept.7. He's going to put in more hardware to hold the arch in position permanently so the worn out tendon won't need to do it.
> Recovery time is another 4- 6 months.  No deer hunting this year for me.



Dang. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> News wasn't good.  Doc said the tendon isn't getting better so I go back for more surgery on Sept.7. He's going to put in more hardware to hold the arch in position permanently so the worn out tendon won't need to do it.
> Recovery time is another 4- 6 months.  No deer hunting this year for me.



Dang glue bunny, that sucks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> News wasn't good.  Doc said the tendon isn't getting better so I go back for more surgery on Sept.7. He's going to put in more hardware to hold the arch in position permanently so the worn out tendon won't need to do it.
> Recovery time is another 4- 6 months.  No deer hunting this year for me.





My regrets, Miss Bunny. Can`t you set up a camp chair and hunt on the ground?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> News wasn't good.  Doc said the tendon isn't getting better so I go back for more surgery on Sept.7. He's going to put in more hardware to hold the arch in position permanently so the worn out tendon won't need to do it.
> Recovery time is another 4- 6 months.  No deer hunting this year for me.


well dang, girl!


Nicodemus said:


> My regrets, Miss Bunny. Can`t you set up a camp chair and hunt on the ground?


^^^^^ that's what I was wondering too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

This whole place is falling apart, I'm sitting on a ice pack now . . 

Birthday menu tonight, wife is cooking me Jalapeno poppers, ribs, and pizza !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This whole place is falling apart, I'm sitting on a ice pack now . .
> 
> Birthday menu tonight, wife is cooking me Jalapeno poppers, ribs, and pizza !!!


whatchu done now???
wait a minute........ poppers, check, ribs, check, pizza????


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2017)

sounds like a last meal on death row


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna postpone the north Ga trip, just ain't feeling it.



Just sit on the ice a little longer Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> News wasn't good.  Doc said the tendon isn't getting better so I go back for more surgery on Sept.7. He's going to put in more hardware to hold the arch in position permanently so the worn out tendon won't need to do it.
> Recovery time is another 4- 6 months.  No deer hunting this year for me.



Sorry hunny bunny . 





Da Possum said:


> sounds like a last meal on death row





Can't get that in the park . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2017)

Hope you have a quick recovery Bunny.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2017)

Ms Glue Bunny,

That is surely bad news for all of us as we were looking forward to you being able to get up and about and was hoping that you could also get to go deer hunting this season as well.

My continued Prayers are being sent for your upcoming surgery and complete healing as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> News wasn't good.  Doc said the tendon isn't getting better so I go back for more surgery on Sept.7. He's going to put in more hardware to hold the arch in position permanently so the worn out tendon won't need to do it.
> Recovery time is another 4- 6 months.  No deer hunting this year for me.



I am with Nic hunt however you have to.   I have a paraplegic nephew who hunts on a four wheeler with a camo skirt around it.

Above all get well as fast as you can.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This whole place is falling apart, I'm sitting on a ice pack now . .
> 
> Birthday menu tonight, wife is cooking me Jalapeno poppers, ribs, and pizza !!!


That sounds good.  Dessert pizza? We havin tuner fish salik sammies tonight.  H22 got his DOT physical tomarrow. He aint been eating nothing good lately.


----------



## redeli (Aug 16, 2017)

Haven't climb a tree in 5years and killed plenty including a big drop tine 9pt


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for the prayers and well wishes for Lauren. She had the MRI and just got back from the heart cath. There were no blockages, but had to do cath to confirm. Didn't have to go through leg and was able to use arm. Waiting for cardiologist to make his rounds. From Rhonda,Lauren and myself thank you to our GON family.



Awesome right there brother. Ain nothin worse when a daddy can't fix whats wrong with their babies. Gotta put the trust in the Docs, and The Big Man upstairs. Got a bunch of redneck power guys prayin for ya'll


----------



## redeli (Aug 16, 2017)

Hornet22 said:


> Awesome right there brother. Ain nothin worse when a daddy can't fix whats wrong with their babies. Gotta put the trust in the Docs, and The Big Man upstairs. Got a bunch of redneck power guys prayin for ya'll



Aman


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

I gotz 30 minutes left of my Birthday, gonna wake up the wife . . that'll give me plenty 'o time to spare . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

Feeling a lil friskey, had 7 ex's  wish me a HB . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz 30 minutes left of my Birthday, gonna wake up the wife . . that'll give me plenty 'o time to spare . .





Grrrrrrrr, evidently her clock and mine are off . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

Feeling like Drunkbro, unloved . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

^^^^^^^ Keeping da Dribbler alive !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^ Keeping da Dribbler alive !!!



Go ta bed Idjit

Had a day shift dude flip his wig today and start throwing tools all over the place... Walked off da job! Guess its back to 11-11 for me... Love my life


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Go ta bed Idjit
> 
> Had a day shift dude flip his wig today and start throwing tools all over the place... Walked off da job! Guess its back to 11-11 for me... Love my life




Wish I hada dolla for everytime I wanted to do that, at least he had the nerve to do it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2017)

30 seconds on the clock, last play, I can do this . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I hada dolla for everytime I wanted to do that, at least he had the nerve to do it . .



If I hada dolla for everytime I wanted to, we all could retire as I'd share with all my gro's.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2017)

morning or middle of the night


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning or middle of the night



Morning Roberto


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2017)

howdy Jasono


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy Jasono



Good possibility i will be in the same cabin on lake Rabun as i was last thanksgiving.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Good possibility i will be in the same cabin on lake Rabun as i was last thanksgiving.



When?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2017)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Blood, Chief, and also to the Quackster (who must be sound asleep for now).

Blood, maybe Drunkbro had an adverse effect on the guy that went "postal" at your company last night !!!!  Most people have enough "chill pills" to avoid that situation but maybe his supply had run out.   

Gobblin, your coffee sounds like a good plan this morning even though I slept an extra couple of hours.   

Chief, you need to sit back and rest today because you are always busier than a windmill type doorknob on an outhouse during a severe bout of diarrhea.  


Now, it is time for someone to get another Driveler thread out of the freezer and get it thawed out and ready for cooking because this one is about completely done.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

This one is done


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> This one is done


 start us a new one!!

Mernin!  Off to get the rooste..............rosters ready!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

Keebs said:


> start us a new one!!
> 
> Mernin!  Off to get the rooste..............rosters ready!



I will but you'll have to do the music, can't do it at work


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

Lets get rid of this one


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

Time


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

to 2 two


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

start


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

a............


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

new


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

one


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2017)

That's all


----------

